# VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther​*Wie immer mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen.
Quelle:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/



> *Hoffnung auf den VDSF-Verbandsausschuss​*
> *Keine Routinesitzung
> 
> Nur noch wenige Tage, dann kommen in Göttingen die Mitglieder des Verbandsausschusses  zusammen, des höchsten Organs des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF) zwischen zwei Jahreshauptversammlungen. Sie werden zu entscheiden haben über einen Antrag des VDSF-Präsidiums, den Verband im Herbst 2012 für den Beitritt von Landesverbänden und Mitgliedern des Deutschen Anglerverbandes (DAV) zu öffnen, den DAV aber außen vor zu lassen.*
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Da kommt im Brotfisch der alte VDSFler durch, der noch an eine Reformation glaubt, an ein Umdenken (bzw. den Anfang eines anständigen denkens) bei Landesverbänden und Verbandsfunktionären...
;-)))

Ich persönlich wünsche mir, dass sich auf dieser Sitzung der VDSF selber zerlegt - und danach die Landesverbände .....


----------



## Brotfisch (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

;-)
Mir ging es bei diesem Blogbeitrag - anders als sonst - nicht um Einschätzungen von Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sonderm darum, einfach mal ganz profan die Fakten zusammenzustellen. 
Natürlich hat das auch Appellcharakter, eine verantwortungsvolle Entscheidung herbeizuführen. Aber es gibt jetzt auch etwas, mit dessen Hilfe man, wenn man will, eine kritische Auseinandersetzung führen kann.
Im Übrigen bin ich, wie bekannt, zahlendes Mitglied. Deswegen habe ich nicht nur das Recht, meine Sicht der Dinge zu äußern, sondern mich auch einzubringen. Und als Beitragszahler kann ich auch fordern, dass jedes Verbandsorgan die ihm obliegenden satzungsmäßigen Aufgaben ernsthaft und sparsam wahrnimmt. Ernsthaft heißt verantwortungsvoll heißt nicht blindlings. Und sparsam bedeutet auch, keine unsinnige Satzungsänderung und Umwandlung des VDSF zum Vereinsregister zu tragen, wenn dadurch außer dem Namen keinerlei Veränderung an der jetzigen Situation eintritt.
Wünsche habe ich derzeit nicht. Aber diesen Anspruch habe ich schon.

_Und wieso eigentlich "alt", Herr Finkbeiner?_ _;-)))_


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Wünsche habe ich derzeit nicht.


Auch wenn Altbundeskanzler das mit einem Arztbesuch verbinden:
Ich hab sogar noch Visionen..
;-))


----------



## Brotfisch (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Aha, Du meintest also nicht "alt", sondern "Ex".
Tja, Visionen habe ich auch, aber was wir brauchen ist Wandel.
Und wenn Du schon indirekt auf Helmut Schmidt anspielst, dann braucht Wandel eben auch Annäherung. Die hat auch zu erheblichen Teilen während der jahrelangen Verhandlungen stattgefunden - vielleicht nicht in dem erhofften Umfang. An einer bestimmten "Stelle" aber gab es keine Annäherung und keinen Wandel - und genau da hakt die Fusion ja auch, wie Bayern und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern richtig erkannt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Hakt die Fusion wirklich an mangelnder Annäherung?
Oder nicht eher mangelndem Willen und mangelnder Kompetenz?
Aller Beteiligten?


----------



## Brotfisch (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich habe ja bereits vielfach die handwerklich schlechte Machart der Fusion kritisiert. Für so etwas gibt es zwei goldene Regeln: 1.) Niemals den Fusionszeitpunkt vor den Ablauf der Amtszeiten der Chefetagen legen. 2.) Niemals die amtierenden Chefetagen selbst die Regeln für das künftige Gebilde aufstellen lassen.

Gegen beide Regeln ist tüchtig verstoßen worden. Das Ergebnis sehen wir.

Aber das ist auch eine Gemengelage. Hätte es mehr Annäherung gegeben, wäre der Erfolgszwang größer geworden und auch der Wille, die Fusion zu erreichen.

Nicht gekonnt oder nicht wirklich gewollt? Ich glaube, es war beides. Und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob das eine oder andere der stärkere (Ver-) Hinderungsgrund war.

Kann man etwas daraus lernen für die Zukunft?
Ja: 
1. Wenn ich etwas nicht selber kann, dann vergebe ich mir nichts, wenn ich mir Hilfe notfalls von außen hole.
2. Wenn ich etwas selber nicht will, dann darf ich meinen Leuten nicht jahrelang vorgaukeln, dass ich es unbedingt will. 

Eigentlich Selbstverständlichkeiten. Wer trägt die Verantwortung dafür, dass sie mißachtet wurden?
Und welche Konsequenzen werden daraus gezogen, dass sie mißachtet wurden?

Nun aber genug der Alt(!)klug*******reien für heute. Die Herren Verbandsausschussmitglieder haben zu arbeiten )


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Und welche Konsequenzen werden daraus gezogen, dass sie mißachtet wurden?


Glaubst Du an Konsequenzen?
Oder nicht doch eher an "weiter wie bisher"?
Die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer lassen sich das ja gefallen und zahlen für diese "Vertretung" munter weiter....


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ;-)
> Mir ging es bei diesem Blogbeitrag - anders als sonst - nicht um Einschätzungen von Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sonderm darum, einfach mal ganz profan die Fakten zusammenzustellen.
> Natürlich hat das auch Appellcharakter, eine verantwortungsvolle Entscheidung herbeizuführen. Aber es gibt jetzt auch etwas, mit dessen Hilfe man, wenn man will, eine kritische Auseinandersetzung führen kann.



Nun, die Fakten zu nennen ist Dir gelungen.

Dennoch sage ich, wer nach Monaten der Schlammschlachten bis jetzt die Fakten nicht kennt, der will sie gar nicht kennen.

Die kritische Auseinandersetzung, die ja hier nur VDSF-intern gemeint sein kann, hätte schon vor Monaten, spätestens mit der einseitigen Aufhebung der 12er Komission durch Mohnert, 
heftigst geführt werden müssen.

Das dies nicht geschah, lässt keine Hoffnung aufkommen.

Beim VDSF wird sich von innen heraus nichts ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Die kritische Auseinandersetzung, die ja hier nur VDSF-intern gemeint sein kann, hätte schon vor Monaten, spätestens mit der einseitigen Aufhebung der 12er Komission durch Mohnert,
> heftigst geführt werden müssen.


Ich habe zwar Visionen, glaube aber nicht an Wunder................


----------



## Brotfisch (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Nein, keine Wunder. Ich habe Respekt vor den Erfahrungen, Enttäuschungen mit dem VDSF. 
Aber ich bin nicht so pessimistisch. Es gibt nichts auf der Welt, was sich nicht irgendwann einmal, eigentlich laufend, hat anpassen müssen. Sollte das beim VDSF anders sein, wäre das ja ein Fall für das Naturkundemuseum. Auch im VDSF wird die Zeit unweigerlich kommen. Das wird den Anglern gut tun, den Fischen und den Mitgliedern, der Angelei überhaupt. Wann das passiert, kann niemand voraussagen. Aber ich habe so ein Gefühl, dass es schneller geht damit, als die meisten ahnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Sollte das beim VDSF anders sein, wäre das ja ein Fall für das Naturkundemuseum.


Vieles ist ausgestopft weniger gefährlich als in Aktion - also ruhig ins Musuem mit den real existierenden Verbänden...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nein, keine Wunder. Ich habe Respekt vor den Erfahrungen, Enttäuschungen mit dem VDSF.
> Aber ich bin nicht so pessimistisch. Es gibt nichts auf der Welt, was sich nicht irgendwann einmal, eigentlich laufend, hat anpassen müssen. Sollte das beim VDSF anders sein, wäre das ja ein Fall für das Naturkundemuseum. Auch im VDSF wird die Zeit unweigerlich kommen. Das wird den Anglern gut tun, den Fischen und den Mitgliedern, der Angelei überhaupt. Wann das passiert, kann niemand voraussagen. Aber ich habe so ein Gefühl, dass es schneller geht damit, als die meisten ahnen.



Ich wünsche, dass Du Recht hast.

Ich hab nach knapp 30 Jahren VDSF-Leiden jegliche Hoffnung aufgegeben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ;-)
> Mir ging es bei diesem Blogbeitrag - anders als sonst - nicht um Einschätzungen von Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sonderm darum, einfach mal ganz profan die Fakten zusammenzustellen.
> Natürlich hat das auch Appellcharakter, eine verantwortungsvolle Entscheidung herbeizuführen. Aber es gibt jetzt auch etwas, mit dessen Hilfe man, wenn man will, eine kritische Auseinandersetzung führen kann.


 
Ich habe das zumindest einmal über meinen persönlichen Mail-Verteiler weiterverteilt.

Ich finde, dass man das zumindest als Denkansatz benutzen kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich habe das zumindest einmal über meinen persönlichen Mail-Verteiler weiterverteilt.
> 
> Ich finde, dass man das zumindest als Denkansatz benutzen kann.




Sag mal, wie wird eigentlich Dein Landesverband abstimmen, bzw. welche Position vertritt er ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Bisher hat der LSFV-SH nach den Veröffentlichungen des VDSF auf jeden Fall immer brav alles mit abgenickt und auch Mohnert vorletztes Jahr brav wiedergewählt..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie wird eigentlich Dein Landesverband abstimmen, bzw. welche Position vertritt er ?


 
Die letzte Aussage war ganz klar, das haben sie ja auch in unserem Forum so kundgetan. Hast Du doch selbst gelesen, weil die Frage danach in unserem Verbandsforum ja von Dir kam..... Edit: Frage kam von Honeyball, sorrry.



> Was ist denn bloß daran so schwer zu verstehen? Es gibt wirksame Beschlüsse auf allen erforderlich einzubeziehenden Ebenen des DAV und des VDSF zugunsten der Fusion innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitplanes, der auf den November 2012 hinausläuft. Diese Beschlüsse sind umzusetzen von den beteiligten Präsidien.
> 
> Wenn nun jemand aus diesen Kreisen Umstände erkennt oder zu erkennen glaubt, die den Beschlüssen entgegenstehen, dann muß man darüber sprechen, ob den Beschlüssen die Geschäftsgrundlage entzogen ist. Das kann eine weit überwiegende Mehrheit bisher nicht erkennen.
> 
> ...


 
Aktuell habe ich jetzt noch nicht nachgefragt, die waren aber auf jedem Fall mit in meinem Verteiler.


----------



## Honeyball (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

@Dorschgreifer: Das war nicht Ralle, das war ich!!!

Und dort habe ich eine zwar diplomatische aber eigentlich unmissverständliche Antwort von Robert Vollborn bekommen. (siehe Zitat in Dorschgreifers Posting hier)

Wenn ich seine Worte richtig interpretiere, dann wird beim Verbandsausschuss darüber zu reden sein, ob es tatsächlich so ist, wie Mohnert es darstellt, nämlich dass den ursprünglich verabschiedeten "Beschlüssen die Geschäftsgrundlage entzogen ist". Herr Vollborn sah dies nicht so und der LSFV-SH-Verbandsausschuss steht nach wie vor hinter den "Verschmelzungsbeschlüssen". (siehe späteres Posting von Michael Kuhr!)
Also wird SH *gegen* die Mohnert-Vorlage stimmen!

Meine Prognose: Viele weitere Landesverbände sehen das haargenauso. Es gibt gültige Beschlüsse, warum sollte man von denen abweichen, nur um die Eitelkeiten des Präsidenten zu fördern. Ein konsequenter Mensch mit Charakter würde danach umgehend seinen Rücktritt erklären, aber wir reden ja von Herrn Mohnert, und zu was der alles fähig ist, wissen wir ja zu genüge|rolleyes
Also: Lassen wir uns überraschen :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Wenn ich seine Worte richtig interpretiere, dann wird beim Verbandsausschuss darüber zu reden sein, ob es tatsächlich so ist, wie Mohnert es darstellt, nämlich dass den ursprünglich verabschiedeten "Beschlüssen die Geschäftsgrundlage entzogen ist"


Das ist falsch, das war nicht Herr Mohnert alleine, das war das Präsidium des VDSF..

@ Dorchgreifer:
Die haben aber bei euch im Landesveband schon mitgekriegt, dass vom Präsidium des VDSF am Wochenende beschlossen weden soll, dass ohne weitere Verhandlungen mit dem DAV der jetzt vorliegende Satzungsentwurf ohne Änderung bei der VDSF-HV beschlossen werden soll????

Also der eigetnliche Verhandlungsprozess mit dem DAV gesgtoppt werden soll.

Und durch einseitige Handlungen des VDSF ersetzt.

Und dann ja die DAV-Verbände - dann sogar ohne Verschmelzungsvertrag und mit Mohnert als Präsident - "rüberfusionieren" könnten, wenn sie wollen.

Siehe
http://www.vdsf.de/documents/offener-brief29022012.pdf

Da ist ja die schlichte Frage, ob euer Landesverband diesem Antrag des VDSF-Präsidiums - wie ja im offenen Brief angekündigt - zustimmen wird oder nicht.

Da gehts ja um viel, das wird ja sicherlich ausführlichst in den Landesverbänden diskutiert worden sein - wird ja jetzt am Wochenende agestimmt drüber..

Ob man hier den Kurs des Präsidiums-Bund fahren will, ohne Verhanmlungen alles dem DAV vorzugeben, oder den vorletzten Beschlüssen, mit dem DAV zu vehandeln.

Und bei der gewohnt offenen Kommunikation in den VDSF-Verbänden wird diese Diskussion dann ja vom Landesverband in die Vereine getragen und von denen diskutiert und deren Meinung zurückgegeben worden sein.

Es geht schliesslich nicht um irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer: Das war nicht Ralle, das war ich!!!


 

Oh ja, stimmt auffallend...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer:
> Die haben aber bei euch im Landesveband schon mitgekriegt, dass vom Präsidium des VDSF am Wochenende beschlossen weden soll, dass ohne weitere Verhandlungen mit dem DAV der jetzt vorliegende Satzungsentwurf ohne Änderung bei der VDSF-HV beschlossen werden soll????
> 
> ...


 
Kannst Du sie doch selbst fragen, Du bist doch auch im Forum angemeldet.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Was soll die Scheixxe denn jetzt...
Wir sind aber hier im Forum und Du als Insider des LSFV-SH könntest das hier doch problemlos beantworten.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was soll die Scheixxe denn jetzt...
> Wir sind aber hier im Forum und Du als Insider des LSFV-SH könntest das hier doch problemlos beantworten.


 

Ich muss doch nicht Deine Fragen an andere stellen, ich will da ja keine Antwort drauf, die willst doch Du, also kannst Du auch selbst fragen, bist doch schon groß, oder etwa nicht und hast irgendwelche Hemmungen?

Ich bin hier nicht Dein Spielball oder Werkzeug als Mittel zum Zweck.

Nehm Dir mal ein Beispiel an Honneyball, der hat das auch geschaft und ne Antwort bekommen, dann schaffst Du das auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Nur haben die AB Leser dann nix davon....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur haben die AB Leser dann nix davon....


 

Wieso, Thomas kann doch die Antwort, die er bekommt dann hier einstellen, macht er doch sonst auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Dann frag ich Dich als Vereinsfunktionär ganz direkt, wenn Du meinst, das muss so sein:
1.: Hat der Landesverband Dich diesbezüglich informiert über den offenen Brief des VDSF und den Inhalt?
1.2: War das eine offizielle Info an alle Vereine?
2.: Und dann auch nachgefragt, wie Dein Verein dazu steht?
3.: Und wie man am Wochenende jetzt im Verbandsausschuss nach Meinung der Vereine (sind ja die Verbandsmitglieder) abstimmen soll als Landesverband?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann frag ich Dich als Vereinsfunktionär ganz direkt, wenn Du meinst, das muss so sein:
> 1.: Hat der Landesverband Dich diesbezüglich informiert über den offenen Brief des VDSF und den Inhalt?
> 2.: Und dann auch nachgefragt, wie Dein Verein dazu steht?
> 3.: Und wie man am Wochenende jetzt im Verbandsausschuss nach Meinung der Vereine (sind ja die Verbandsmitglieder) abstimmen soll?


 
Wir als Verein haben den Inhalt zu Kenntnis bekommen (ich persönlich kannte das allerdings schon vorher) und Du wirst dich wundern, sogar unseren Mitgliedern auf der danach folgenden JHV bekannt gegeben und zur Diskussion gestellt, das passte zufällig terminlich sehr gut.

Wie "immer" hatten die Mitglieder nichts dazu zu sagen und haben sich in Schweigen gehüllt. Einzige Aussage eines Mitgliedes, der Landesverband wird da schon die richtige Entscheidung treffen. Wie schon zig mal gesagt, in SH sind auch nicht wirklich von Einschränkungen in ihrem Angeln betroffen, zumindest jauelt da keiner.... Somit können die die Problematik nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, die andere Angler in anderen Bundesländern so haben.... Das ist nun einmal ein Region bezogenes Problem.

Dies hat der Kreisverbandsvorsitzende dann in die terminlich folgende Präsidiumssitzung mitgenommen. Das Ergebnis kenne ich derzeit noch nicht, werde es aber wohl auf der JHV des Verbandes erfahren. 

Ich warte nun mal ganz entspannt ab, was da passiert.


----------



## Honeyball (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nehm Dir mal ein Beispiel an Honneyball, der hat das auch geschaft und ne Antwort bekommen, dann schaffst Du das auch.




Und abgesehen davon, dass ich mich mit nur einem "n" schreibe, ist die Antwort klar und deutlich gegeben:

Der LSFV-SH sieht für eine Zustimmung zu dem Antrag des VdSF-Präsidiums keine Veranlassung. Dies wurde auf der dortigen Verbandsausschusssitzung genau so beschlossen.

Warum diskutieren wir hier über längst (mein Posting von 09:44 Uhr heute) geklärte Fragen???#d


----------



## Honeyball (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Mal zur Klarstellung



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, das war nicht Herr Mohnert alleine, das war das Präsidium des VDSF..
> Stimmt!
> @ Dorchgreifer:
> Die haben aber bei euch im Landesveband schon mitgekriegt, dass vom Präsidium des VDSF am Wochenende beschlossen weden soll, dass ohne weitere Verhandlungen mit dem DAV der jetzt vorliegende Satzungsentwurf ohne Änderung bei der VDSF-HV beschlossen werden soll????
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Hat Dorschgreifer ja bestätigt, halte ich aber für eine rühmliche Ausnahmesituation.


Absolut, wenn das *eine offizielle Info des Verbandes* an die Vereine zur Diskussion in den Vereinen war.
Dann muss man das loben und dann lobe ich das auch..
#6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Absolut, wenn das *eine offizielle Info des Verbandes* an die Vereine zur Diskussion in den Vereinen war.
> Dann muss man das loben und dann lobe ich das auch..
> #6


 
Auch wenn es bekannt gegeben wird, dann glaube ich trotzdem, dass es an vielen Stellen nicht beim Angler ankommt. 

Wenn ich mir einmal die Teilnehmerzahlen an den Versammlungen der Vereine, Kreisverbände oder des Landesverbandes anschaue, dann hat das flächendeckend ähnliche Ausmaße, wie die Teilnahme an der Abstimmung zum Nachtangelverbot.

Auch bei der letzten JHV des Verbandes lag die Teilnehmerzahl bei nur ca. 20% der Vereine. Dann werden dem Verband bei Vorstandwechseln die neuen Vorstandsmitglieder teilweise nicht bekannt gegeben, so dass die Post nicht richtig zugestellt werden kann... Da kann man manchmal guten Willens sein, das verpufft aber bei den Empfängern...

Von daher denke ich, dass das Interesse im allgemeinen überall sehr niedrig ist. Und dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das die Ínfo's in vielen Vereinen auch nicht bei den Mitgliedern ankommen. Das ist tragisch und da ist auch durchaus Kritik angebracht, nur wenn sich die Mitglieder das gefallen lassen oder vielleicht sogar keine Info's wollen, dann kann man das wohl auch nicht heilen.. 

In sofern kann ich teilweise die Kritik von Thomas, Ralle und Honeyball verstehen. Das muss ich auch ehrlich zugeben.


----------



## Brotfisch (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Der eine Aspekt sind die Informationen, die zur Verfügung gestellt werden müssen, der andere, wer sich dafür interessiert. Man sollte auch nicht von jedem organisierten Angler verlangen, dass er sich zu jeder "angelpolitischen" Frage eine Meinung bildet und die auch äußert. 
Das Ziel kann nur sein, das Engagement auch an der Basis zu erhöhen. Das geht aber nur durch faire demokratische Spielregeln und durch umfassende Informationen. Die Verbandspolitik muss endlich heraus aus den Hinterzimmern. Dort findet sie aber leider immer noch überwiegend statt.
Und das führt dann dazu, dass LV-Vertreter, kaum besser informiert als der "einfache" Angler, ohne heimische Diskussion oder speziellen Auftrag seiner Gremien zum Bundesverband fährt und mehr oder weniger spontan auf der Basis dessen mitentscheidet, was ihm dort vorgeführt wird. Ich sage nicht, dass das bei allen LV so ist, aber das kommt vor. Teilweise ist das Engagement von LV in bundespolitischen Fragen so schwach ausgeprägt, dass regelmäßig mit der Mehrheit gestimmt wird oder eben mit dem Votum des Präsidiums. Auch das eine Folge der Hinterzimmerpolitik.
Ich vermerke das hier ohne Schuldzuweisungen. Denn es gibt keine Kollektivschuld. Aber Chancen auf Veränderungen bestehen, wenn man sie ergreift. 
Die Fraktion der Hoffnungslosen wird sagen, dass es dazu nicht kommen wird und vielleicht behalten sie bei diesem Mal sogar Recht. Deutlich wird aber, dass der inhaltliche Abstand zwischen dem gemeinsamen Willen der Länder und dem Präsidium in diesen Tagen so groß ist wie nie zuvor. Dadurch entsteht natürlich ein Druck, der enorm groß ist und erst einmal ausgehalten werden muss. Ein solcher Leidensdruck ist kein Wert an sich, aber notwendige Voraussetzung für innere Änderungen. Von daher ist gut, dass der Druck jetzt da ist. Der Verbandsausschuss kann ihn herausnehmen oder er kann ihn aufrecht erhalten. Dessen sollten sich die Mitglieder des Gremiums bewusst sein.
Und weil gestern von Visionen gesprochen wurde: Wäre es nicht toll, wenn am Samstag namentlich abgestimmt würde und das Ergebnis öffentlich im Netz zu sehen wäre so à la abgeordnetenwatch?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber Chancen auf Veränderungen bestehen, wenn man sie ergreift.


 
Die gibt es zum Glück immer....



> Wäre es nicht toll, wenn am Samstag namentlich abgestimmt würde und das Ergebnis öffentlich im Netz zu sehen wäre so à la abgeordnetenwatch?


 
Sofern man davon überhaupt Kenntnis erhält.... wäre das zumindest eine Option, für diejenigen, die sich damit auseinadersetzen wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Wäre es nicht toll, wenn am Samstag namentlich abgestimmt würde und das Ergebnis öffentlich im Netz zu sehen wäre so à la abgeordnetenwatch?


Klar, wenns im August schneit und Weihnachten auf Ostern fällt.

Die werden alle wieder abnicken, man wird wieder erst lange recherchieren müssen, bis überhaupt was rauskommt, es wird weitergekungelt und in Hinterzimmern gemauschelt werden....

Das ist im VDSF seit Jahrzehnten Tradition - Und es gibt keinen einzigen Grund, warum gerade diejenigen (in Bund wie den Ländern), die das schon jahrelang so treiben und mitverantworten, jetzt auf einmal sich daran erinnern sollten, dass das auch anders, basisnäher und unter Information und Mitnahme der Angler gehen könnte.....

Wie gesagt:
Ich habe Visionen, bin aber kein Traumtänzer...

Eine Reformation der Verbände (VDSF wie DAV, Land wie Bund) von innen wird es nicht geben.

Seit dem unwürdigen, inkompetenten und inakzeptablen Gezerre um die Fusion hätten schon so viele Funktionäre in den Verbänden in den letzten 2 Jahren mal das Maul mal aufmachen können...

Und?

Was ist passiert?

Richtig:
*NIX!!!!!*

Alles brav abnicken, wenns geht schön einstimmig, weiter wie bisher...


Wie kann man angesichts dessen auf die verwegene Idee kommen, dass da von innen was komen soll, was das verbessert???

*Und in einem hat Dorschgreifer ja absolut recht:*
Die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer wollen das in der Mehrheit ja genauso - sonst hätten sie längst andere anständige, intelligente und integre  Funktionäre gewählt.

Diejenigen an der Basis, bei denen sowohl Intelligenz wie auch Anstand in ausreichendem Maße vorhanden ist, haben sich eh längst angewidert von den Verbänden abgewendet und stehen diesem traurigen Schauspiel nicht mehr zur Verfügung..

Die einzige Möglichkeit für eine Besserung auf lange Sicht, die ich daher sehe, ist die Zerschlagung der real existierenden Verbände............

Egal was danach kommt:
Schlimmer als jetzt kanns ja eh nicht werden............


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich vermerke das hier ohne Schuldzuweisungen. Denn es gibt keine Kollektivschuld. Aber Chancen auf Veränderungen bestehen, wenn man sie ergreift.



Ja, diese Chancen bestehen. Aber sie werden niemals von innen heraus ergriffen werden. Zumindest beim VDSF wird ohne mächtigen Druck von Seiten der Basis, und der geht nur über Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft, nichts passieren.

Warum auch ? Lief doch alles über Jahrzehnte prima, für die Verbände jedenfalls.

Eine Fusion zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde allen Veränderungswillen erschlaffen lassen, und die bisher noch zu wenigen Angler in der Basis fallen wieder zurück in die Lethargie.

Es ist absolut richtig, dass sich viel zu wenige Angler für die Verbandsarbeit interessieren. Die zu wecken sehe ich als vordringlichste, wenn auch unendlich mühevolle, Aufgabe an. Und dabei werden die Verbände sicher nicht helfen.


----------



## Honeyball (20. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Es zeigt sich immer mehr der Unterschied zwischen uns und den Verbandsfunktionären:

Wir versuchen irgendwie, das Unmögliche möglich zu machen.
Die meisten Verbandsfunktionäre haben es über die Jahre geschafft, das Mögliche unmöglich zu machen. |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es zeigt sich immer mehr der Unterschied zwischen uns und den Verbandsfunktionären:
> 
> Wir versuchen irgendwie, das Unmögliche möglich zu machen.
> Die meisten Verbandsfunktionäre haben es über die Jahre geschafft, das Mögliche unmöglich zu machen. |rolleyes




Der war gut.

Vielleicht kriegen wir sie mal dahin, Verbote verbieten zu lassen.
Ist ja auch ne Art von Regulierung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Mal sehen, was der Verbandsausschuss heute beschliesst und was davon öffentlich wird..


----------



## ksmichel (21. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Eine Reflexion eines Grauen Anglers über eure Diskussion: 

Ich bin 46 Jahre alt und ein Angler, der a priori unpolitisiert ist. Einer der grauen Masse. Seit Kinderzeiten angle ich, teilweise aber mit langen Unterbrechungen und mit umzugsbedingten Ortswechseln. Ich habe auch noch andere Hobbys, also etwas Distanz zur aktuellen Auseinandersetzung, zumal ich erst jetzt wieder aktiv geworden bin. 

Seitenweise habe ich mir Threads durchgelesen, habe hier und da noch mal Originalquellen gesichtet und versucht, mir ein Bild zu machen. Das ist mir nicht gelungen. Als Redakteur eines nicht ganz kleinen Fachmagazins (aber nicht fürs Angeln) kenne ich die Problematik, dass sich die Totholzmedien aus Lobby-Streitereien heraushalten und von denen also keine Info zu erwarten ist. Umso mehr erhoffe ich mir von unabhängigen Foren Information.

Und nun kommt ihr ins Spiel, besonders Thomas: Thomas, ich habe mit Entsetzen, aber auch Achtung gesehen, wie du dich geschlagen hast, als es Anzeigen vom VDSF hagelte. Die Infos, die du gabst, erschienen mir glaubwürdig, enthielten nur ganz wenig Polemik und schienen mir trotz der persönlichen Betroffenheit mit dem Versuch geschrieben worden zu sein, ein möglichst umfassendes Bild zu liefern. Dafür meinen Respekt. Das hat in mir viel Sympathie für eure Seite erzeugt.#6

Nun aber lese ich viele Beiträge über den Austritt Bayerns aus den VDSF, über diverse Stellungnahmen und das Handeln der mir weitgehend unbekannten Akteure. Und da nun verliert ihr bei mir, einem ganz einfachem Angler wieder massiv Punkte.:c 

Denn: Als Forenbetreiber habt ihr zwar sicherlich das Recht, eine Meinung zu haben, aber noch viel mehr solltet ihr darauf achten, dass der Ton der Diskussion im Rahmen bleibt. Und das vermisse ich. Es ist dabei kein tauglicher Rechtfertigungsgrund, sich (vermeintlich oder nicht) im Recht zu sehen. Denn die "andere Seite" tut das auch. 

Mein Wunsch hat nichts mit Kuschel-Diskussion :k zu tun. Aber in einer Diskussion sorgen Verbalinjurien wie "unfähig" etc. beim unvoreingenommenen Leser eher dafür, dass er eher die "andere Seite" sympatischer findet - ganz unabhängig von der Sachlage. 

Thomas, du berufst dich auf dein Recht, als Medienvertreter Kritik an herrschenden Verhältnissen äußern zu dürfen, sogar zu müssen. Und, ja, du hast dieses Recht, und es ist gut, wenn du es wahrnimmst. Als Medienvertreter solltest du aber klar deine Aufgabe kennen: *Sachlich informieren, Meinungen klar kennzeichnen und als Kommentar räumlich abgrenzen*. 

Auf mich wirkt der gegenwärtige AB-Informationsstil, da ich euch nicht persönlich kenne und mir keine Mimik und Gestik dazu vorstellen kann, etwas unsouverän. Dorschgreifer hat - wiewohl ich ihn auch nicht kenne - meinen Respekt, dass er sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lässt und die Ebene der Sachlichkeit nicht merkbar verlässt.

Bei dir, Thomas, ist so viel Dampf, Wut, Enttäuschung und Frust im Text lesbar, das unvoreingenommene Leser wie ich dazu tendieren, den im Text enthaltenen Informationen nicht mehr zu trauen. Und das wäre schade, wenn sie stimmen. Sicherlich könnte man aus distanzierter Faktenschilderung als Leser auch ohne vorsoufflierte Meinungsmache zu Ansichten kommen, die euren ähneln. Vielleicht aber auch nicht - dann fehlt es wohl noch an nachvollziehbaren Argumenten. Und so ein Argument ist übrigens auch nicht besser, wenn man es per Copy&Paste einfach zigmal wiederholt. 

So, noch mein Senf zur Sache selbst:

VDSF und DAV heiraten - wie lange gibt's die Diskussion schon? Jahrhunderte? Nu ja, die streiten halt. Aber für mich als Angler ist primär die Info aus *meinem* Verein wichtig, und in der Regel macht der Verein es mir leicht, diese Infos aufzunehmen und mich am Gemeinwohl zu beteiligen. Anders der Verband, der für den Partikularangler doch abstrakt bleibt, bis dort beschlossene Regelungen auch mich betreffen. 

Mein täglich erlebbarer Horizont reicht aber nur bis zu meinem Verein. Und hier kann ich mich engagieren, muss das aber auch tun, wenn ich will, dass sich Dinge ändern. Dazu braucht es überall einen langen Atem, Überzeugungskraft, Stehvermögen und Engagement, das über bloßes Anprangern eines noch so großen Missstandes hinausgeht. Denn jeder hat gerne Lösungen, aber niemand mag Probleme.

Die Unzufriedenheit mit den abstrakten großen Verbänden beziehungsweise der Politik darin nährt sich hauptsächlich aus mangelnder Information, also mangelhafter interner Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - ein Phänomen, das es übrigens in vielen föderal strukturierten Organisationen gibt. 

Dass der Verband - gleich wie er nun heißen mag - mich als Angler informierend mitnehmen muss, sollte sich schon aus der Wortbedeutung "Verband" ergeben: Verband kommt von "verbinden". Erinnert der Verband mich als Einzelangler oder Vereinsangler nicht ab und zu an seine Existenzberechtigung, werde ich ihn irgendwann ignorieren (graue Masse) oder  angreifen (Thomas).

Also: Wenn ein solcher Verband es nicht knallen lassen will, dann muss er viel und aktiv informieren - das tut er meines Wissens nicht. So ist der Austritt Bayerns auf den offiziellen Seiten nicht zu entdecken: Der VDSF meldet unter Top-Meldung bei Aktuelles: "Klagen gegen Wasserkraftwerke"), die Seite des Landesverbandes Bayern berichtet über ein  "Fischsterben". Wieso muss ich mir als mittelbar Betroffener solche Infos aus zweiter Hand (=AB) besorgen? Das ärgert mich auch. 

Nun - ohne valide Information - spekuliert, unterstellt, schönredet, deutet jeder so wie es am besten in die von allen Seiten vorgefertigte jeweilige moralische Stoßrichtung passt. Und jeder hat Recht oder wie oder was? ;+

Da wundert's dann auch nicht mehr, dass dem einen oder anderen Grauen Angler der Hickhack egal ist und er so angelt, wie es ihm passt, bis er erwischt wird, wenn überhaupt jemals. 

So, damit habe ich mich mal aus der Deckung gewagt und hoffe, dass es hilft, wieder die Informationsqualität zu bekommen, die ich vom AB gewohnt war. Und ja, was ich dazu beitragen kann, will ich nach jahrelanger Schreib- und Angelflaute gerne tun.

Grüße,
ksmichel


----------



## Brotfisch (21. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

In diesen Stunden, da wir wissen, dass der VDSF-Verbandsausschuss die Chance zu einer historischen Weichenstellung hatte, aber nicht wissen, ob er sie genutzt hat, lesen wir nachrichtenhungrig den Beitrag von Michel.

Lieber Michel, meinen herzlichen Dank für diesen lesens- und nachdenkenswerten Beitrag! Einen solchen O-Ton von der Basis zu hören, ist eine wirkliche Bereicherung. Darf ich hoffen, noch viel von Dir zu lesen?

Sicher, allzuleicht ist vorstellbar, dass alsbald die Reaktionen derjenigen hier erscheinen werden, die sich angegriffen fühlen, obschon Du sie nur zum Nachdenken anregen wolltest - und genau das sollte ja Bestandteil einer Diskussion. Lass Dich davon nicht abschrecken.

Du legst in der großen Wunde den Finger an die am meisten blutende Stelle. Es geht um Information und Nichtinformation. DIe Verbände informieren nicht oder zu wenig und verdammen uns alle zu Zaungästen. Einige wollen uns dann noch das Recht der Rede absprechen, aber lassen wir das. Machen wir es mal auf einfach: Bessere Information - lebendigee Diskussion - mehr Engagement von mehreren - nutzbringende Beteiligung der Basis - bessere Ergebnisse bei verbandspolitischen Fragen - größerer Erfolg der Verbände und größere Attraktivität. So ungefähr ist die Wirkungskette zum Wohle der Angelfischerei insgesamt.

Dein Hinweis ist berechtigt: Die Nachricht ist wichtig, der Meinungsaustausch auch. Aber Nachrichten und Meinungen sollten klar voneinander getrennt sein. Da können wir alle, auch ich, uns noch an die eigene Nase fassen. Jeder Journalist im ersten Lehrjahr lernt die Wichtigkeit dieses klaren Unterschiedes. Wir alle sollten ihn beherzigen. Lesen wir Angelboard wegen der dort vertretenen Meinungen oder wegen der Neuigkeiten, die es oftmals schneller als alle anderen zu veröffentlichen in der Lage ist. Aber die Informationen dürfen nicht gefiltert sein durch die Meinungsbrille des Berichterstatters. Die gute alte Frankfuter Allgemeine hat das immer strikt getrennt: Nachrichten mit Times New Roman - Überschrift, Meinungen in Fraktur. Da haben die sich etwas bei gedacht. Diskussionen sind wichtig. Sie bringen um so mehr, je mehr faktenbasiert sie sind.

Ich wünsche mir, dass wir Deinen Beitrag als dauerhafte Denkanregung für uns nehmen. Gegenmeinungen sind billig. Es kann uns allen nicht schaden, wenn wir beherzigen, was Du uns mitgibst.

Dass ein Elend ist in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände, weil ein solches auch in den Verbänden ist, das wissen wir alle doch zu gut. Aber das rechtfertigt nicht, dass wir uns selber von der Pflicht ausnehmen, alles zu versuchen, um selbst besser zu werden. Die Fehler der anderen erlauben nicht die eigenen Fehler.

Ich hoffe auf viele Informationen im AB - und auf noch viel sachlichen Meinungsaustausch.


----------



## Big Man (21. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Dem kann und braucht man nichts hinzufügen. Im Bereich der Politischen Diskusion seit langen 2 Beispielhafte Beiträge mit Niveau.

Ich bin auch über die Infos froh die man hier findet und kann viele der Ängste und Befürchtungen verstehen habe aber bei manchen Beiträgen dein *Eindruck* der Hexenverfolgung und der stört mich. 
Klar müssen die Massen infomiert und wach gerüttelt werden, aber vielleicht ist die Graue Masse doch nicht so naiv wie manche befürchten.
Ich persönlich bin für die Fusion zwar nicht um jeden Preis sch garnicht als Ankliederung des DAV unter Herrn M.
Aber ich glaube wir, die Grauen, können auch nach der Fusion noch Sachen im Interesse der Angler auf den rechten Weg bringen, Sicher mit kleinen Schritten und mit viel Schweiß aber ich glaube daran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wir versuchen die Trennung zwischen Info und Meinung, so gut es geht.
Info/Artikel sind so gekennzeichnet (als Magartikel, Vorabveröffentlichung oder wie der Thread hier mit der Veröffentlichung von Artikeln anderer Autoren).

Meist das erste Posting in einem Thread.

Alles darauf folgende ist logischerweise Diskussion und freie Meinungsäußerung auch derjenigen, welche den ursprünglichen Artikel verfasst oder eingestellt haben und die  sich dann nicht zurücklehnen, sondern auch mitdiskutieren...

Und wenn ihr nix Besseres zu tun hat, als auf den Boten einzuprügeln statt die Botschaft zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, freuen sich die Funktionäre ein Loch ins Bein, wenn sie weiter die Angler in aller Ruhe abzocken können...

Damit wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:



> Aber ich glaube wir, die Grauen, können auch nach der Fusion noch Sachen im Interesse der Angler auf den rechten Weg bringen, Sicher mit kleinen Schritten und mit viel Schweiß aber ich glaube daran.


Da Du ja aus Thüringen bist:
Du meinst wie mit der Thüringer "Erfolgsgeschichte" rund um VANT, TLAV und AFVOT??


Wir werden ja demnächst mitkriegen, wie aktuell der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF entschieden hat.

Wir werden die Entscheidung bringen (Info) - Und ich zumindest dann wiederum meine Meinung dazu deutlichst kundtun (und mir überlegen, über jedes meiner Postings hier, das meine Meinung kundtut, das auch drüberzuschreiben dass das meine Meinung ist. Damit keiner aus Versehen das mit einer Information verwechselt - scheinbar braucht Deutschland das.-...)....


----------



## ksmichel (22. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr nix Besseres zu tun hat, als auf den Boten einzuprügeln statt die Botschaft zur Kenntnis zu nehmen ...



... Dann war sie wohl nicht so zwingend überzeugend. Was man durchaus auch auf den, der sie übermittelt hat, zurückführen 



> Wir werden die Entscheidung bringen (Info) - Und ich zumindest dann wiederum meine Meinung dazu deutlichst kundtun (und mir überlegen, über jedes meiner Postings hier, das meine Meinung kundtut, das auch drüberzuschreiben dass das meine Meinung ist. Damit keiner aus Versehen das mit einer Information verwechselt - scheinbar braucht Deutschland das.-...)....



Der letzte Halbsatz ist ein gutes Beispiel für unangemessenes Diskussionsverhalten. Es ist absolut nicht nötig, nach einer Rückmeldung von Seltenschreibern auf die Boten einzuprügeln - um mal im Jargon zu bleiben. Viel besser wäre es doch, sich einmal zu überlegen, was es bedeutet, wenn plötzlich von mehr als einem Grauen ein Unwohlsein mit dem Stil geäußert wird. Was glaubst du denn, wie vielen es noch so geht. Oder - ganz praktisch - die sich gerade infolge der Art der Diskussion angewidert abwenden.

Dass ihr es wirklich viel besser könnt, habt ihr schon zigmal bewiesen, etwa in der GmbH-Diskussion. Das war einfach klasse. 

So verständlich eure persönliche Befindlichkeit mittlerweile sein mag, so wenig mag ich sie nachvollziehen, wenn aus jeder Äußerung nur noch die Gelegenheit gepresst wird, den ausgewählten Gegner mit Schimpfwörtern zu belegen. In anderen Diskussionen werden Diskutierer dafür verwarnt, vielleicht gar gesperrt - von euch. 

Was du, Thomas, erlebt hast, reicht für deine Standpunkte, aber mir reicht es, wenn du auch bei deinen Meinungsäußerungen mal alle Adjektive und Adverbien einfach mal streichst. Wenn du sowieso recht hast, müssten deine Argumente reichen - auch in hitziger Diskussion. Mit deinen hitzigen Angriffen entwertest du gegenwärtig deine Argumente. Dorschgreifer bleibt ja auch cool, dann kriegst du das auch wieder hin.

Grüße,
Ksmichel


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Brotfisch und ksmichel haben natürlich grundsätzlich Recht.

Grundsätzlich bedeutet aber nicht "in jedem Fall". 

Wir haben hier durchaus sachliche Berichte verfasst. Völlig unvoreingenommene und nur auf Tatsachen basierende Diskussionsentwürfe ins Board gestellt. 

Das Ergebis war ernüchternd, denn kaum jemand hat sich dafür interessiert. Erst wenn wir deutlich werden, wachen die Angler auf und beteiligen sich an der Diskussion.

Die Angler aus den Neuen Bundesländern, sowie diejenigen, die jahrzehntelang Pause gemacht haben, oder sich erst seit kurzem für das Angeln interessieren, können die Heftigkeit unserer Kritik oft nicht nachvollziehen. Ihnen fehlt halt die gelebte, jahrzehntelange negative Erfahrung mit dem VDSF.

Und ich weiß bis heute nicht wie man hoffen kann, dass es nach fast 30 Jahren VDSF-Katastrophe nun plötzlich zu einer Änderung "von innen heraus" kommen kann.

Es hat schon immer eine Handvoll Leute im VDSF gegeben, die das versucht haben. All die Jahrzehnte über.

Jeder, ausnahmslos jeder, ist gescheitert. Brotfisch, wie er selbst sehr ausführlich geschildert hat. Zuvor ich, habe ich auch schon mehrfach geschildert. Kurt Muskat, wie jeder der sich mit der Thematik intensiv beschäftigt , weiß. Und sicher noch viele andere, deren Bemühungen nicht an das Licht der Öffentlichkeit gelangt sind.

Eingeweihte wissen, wie der VDSF mit Anzeigen, Drohungen bis in den privaten Bereich, Einflußnahme auf Arbeit- oder Aiftraggeber, persönliche Denunzierung und andere "Stilmittel" bisher erfolgreich solche Veränderungen verhindert hat, und es - wie manche von uns jüngst am eigenen Leib erfahren haben - bis heute noch versucht.

Einfache, sachliche Diskussion führt (noch) zu nichts.
Erst muss dieser komplette VDSF-Moloch zerschlagen und eine Fusion werden,* wobei alle Mittel recht sind.*

Dann kann man einen Neuaufbau wagen, und dann ist die Zeit für sachlcih-fachliche Diskussion gekommen.

Wenn wir diese Zeit überhaupt erleben dürfen.


In Amerika hat man dafür einen treffenden Ausdruck.

"Pain in the ass"

Und genau das wollen wir sein, biss der Schmerz die Hintern der selbstgefälligen Funktionäre von den Pöstchenstühlen reißt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Und jetzt ist wieder gut mit OT....


----------



## Brotfisch (22. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Genau. Gibt es eigentlich etwas Neues vom Verbandsausschuss?|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Nö, noch nix..
Die werden wohl - je nachdem - Räusche ausschlafen, nach Hause fahren, Restsonntag in Familie machen, Maulkorb gekriegt haben, oder, oder , oder..


----------



## Brotfisch (22. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ist ja auch noch früh. Und jedem sei gegönnt, was er verdient


----------



## Big Man (22. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

OT an


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da Du ja aus Thüringen bist:
> Du meinst wie mit der Thüringer "Erfolgsgeschichte" rund um VANT, TLAV und AFVOT??



Ja mitlerweile halte ich es für eine, auch wenn nur mit Teilerfolg.

Ich finde die Fusion von TLAV und AFVOT schon von Vorteil. Es soll auch wieder Gespräche aller 3 Verbände geben mit einem Blick nach vorn, also ohne Diskusion über vergangenes sondern was jetzt werden soll.

Sicher bin ich nicht so blauäugig das ich weiß das gewisse Personen sich kaum ändern werden. Aber hier glaube ich das die Basis früher oder später munter wird und wenn nicht, da gebe ich euch recht bekommen Sie das was sie gewählt haben.

Trotztdem wünsch ich mir das ihr Informationstechnisch so weiter macht wie bisher und den inneren Frust und Ärger (auch wenn es schwer fällt) nicht ganz so merken lasst. #6

OT aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Erste Infos (aus denen sich viiiieeele neue Fragen ergeben) vom VDSF - Verbandsausschuss:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=300166#post300166

Zitat daraus:


> Beim VDSF wurden verschiedene Möglichkeiten diskutiert (1.: Fusion jetzt im November, 2.: Fusion später, 3.: Fusion gar nicht, 4.: Umbenennung des VDSF in DAFV und jeder kann beitreten). Eine Probeabstimmung (dieses insofern nicht beschlußfähigen Gremiums) hat eine sehr große Mehrheit für eine Fusion innerhalb des vereinbarten Zeitplanes ergeben.



Und keinen Bock mehr zu diskutieren und verhandeln, es werden Fakten geschaffen:


> Das Versammlungslokal wird in Berlin fest gebucht, der Zusammenschluß soll schließlich in der Hauptstadt stattfinden.


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Und die ersten News von der Sitzung des VdSF-Verbandsausschusses sickern durch. Im Forum des LSFV-SH hat der Geschäftsführer Robert Vollborn mitgeteilt, dass man sich in einer "Probeabstimmung" mit großer Mehrheit für eine "Fusion jetzt im November" unter Einhaltung des bereits vorher abgestimmten Zeitplans ausgesprochen hat.

Verwundert bin ich über die Aussage, dieses Gremium sei nicht beschlussfähig gewesen. Das Wort "beschlussfähig" habe ich bisher juristisch interpretiert als "nicht authorisiert, einen Beschluss zu fassen".
Im dortigen Kontext liest sich das eher wie "nicht in der Lage, einen Beschluss zu fassen" :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Sollte da die Marksteinsche "Ich tu mal so als ob, will aber gar nicht"-Politik den Bach runtergehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Verwundert bin ich über die Aussage, dieses Gremium sei nicht beschlussfähig gewesen. Das Wort "beschlussfähig" habe ich bisher juristisch interpretiert als "nicht authorisiert, einen Beschluss zu fassen".
> Im dortigen Kontext liest sich das eher wie "nicht in der Lage, einen Beschluss zu fassen"


Ist ja eigentlich noch lustiger:
Obwohl schon seit Monaten nicht mehr weiter verhandelt wurde von beiden Bundesverbänden, wird jetzt Hotel und Tagungslokal gebucht für die Vereinigung... 

Obwohl erst auf der da stattfindenden HV des VDSF beschlossen werden soll, ob und wie man überhaupt jetzt den DAV übernehmen will....

Denn will/soll man dann aber noch am gleichen Tag schlucken, weil ja der Zeitplan dafür eingehalten werden soll....

Da bin ich ja mal darauf gespannt, ob und wann dann die Bundesverbände wieder anfangen zu verhandeln vor ihren HV`s im Herbst...

Ist nur noch zum lachen, wenns nicht so traurig wäre..........

Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland sind eben einfach die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer und deren Verbände und Funktionäre in ihrer Inkompetenz und Anglerfeindlichkeit.....


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

---Fakten---
So, jetzt wird es klarer:
Der Verbandsausschuss ist tatsächlich nicht authorisiert, über den Antrag des Präsidiums aus dem "Offenen Brief" zu befinden, sondern erst die HV. Es wurde daher in Form einer Probeabstimmung deutlich gemacht, dass dieser Antrag auf der HV abgelehnt werden wird. 
Brotfisch (Dr. Thomas Günther) hat in der Eröffnung seines Blogs daher eine kleine "Undeutlichkeit" drin:


> Nur noch wenige Tage, dann kommen in Göttingen die Mitglieder des Verbandsausschusses zusammen, des höchsten Organs des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF) zwischen zwei Jahreshauptversammlungen. Sie werden zu entscheiden haben über einen Antrag des VDSF-Präsidiums, den Verband im Herbst 2012 für den Beitritt von Landesverbänden und Mitgliedern des Deutschen Anglerverbandes (DAV) zu öffnen, den DAV aber außen vor zu lassen.


Ja, sie werden zu entscheiden haben, aber erst bei der HV!

Der Verbandsausschuss ist jetzt ein wenig den im Blog geforderten Punkten nachgekommen:


> Der Verbandsausschuss aber hat die Möglichkeit, sich bei der Suche nach einer angemesseneren Reaktion als jener des Präsidiums einzubringen und dabei den allseitigen Plan der Fusion, wenigstens aber die innere Einheit des VDSF im Auge zu behalten.


Die Länder wollen die Fusion im November, nicht die einfache Umbenennung und Einverleibung der DAV-Landesverbände.
Das heißt aber auch:
Es wird Neuwahlen geben und das Ende der Ära Mohnert ist absehbar. :vik:

---Meinung (war der Smilie vorher auch schon )---
Also gibt es zumindest ein positives Fazit aus der Sitzung am Samstag zu ziehen:  Es wurde nicht mehr stur abgenickt, was die "hohen Herren" des VdSF-Präsidiums im stillen Kämmerlein ausgeheckt hatten, sondern klar dagegen opponiert.

Jetzt könnte man sagen "Na also, geht doch!", aber das wäre mir zu optimistisch. Vielmehr muss man sagen: "Siehste, es wäre doch gegangen!" und jetzt erst recht die Untätigkeit des Verbandsausschusses bei der einseitigen Absetzung der 12er-Kommission durch das VdSF-Präsidium bemängeln.

Wäre die wahre Intension der eigenen Machtpositionsstärkung nicht so offensichtlich, müsste man die bayrisch-brandenburgische Initiative Pro DAFV jetzt ja fast in ein positives Licht erheben, aber gerade durch Bayerns VdSF-Austritt ist die Gesamtsituation ja noch verworrener geworden. Mal ganz lapidar:
Die treten aus dem VdSF aus, weil dieser die Fusion verzögert, haben aber den VdSF-Verbandsausschuss hinter sich, der den ursprünglichen (zu) engen Zeitrahmen unbedingt einzuhalten gewillt ist.
Ja watt denn nu????#d|kopfkrat

Und Dank der Schlafmützigkeit des DAV steuern wir jetzt erst recht zielstrebig auf das Desaster zu, dass uns mit einem politisch nicht durchsetzungsfähigen Bundesverband über einer Vielzahl eigenständiger und unkoordiniert agierender Landesverbände droht. Es lebe der Föderalismus und die Kleinstaaterei, die sich in einer Welt voller Global Player zu behaupten haben und dabei von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wenn aber erst im Herbst beschlossen werden kann, OB und WIE man den DAV übernehmen will, WIE und WER soll dann jetzt mit welcher Legitimation vom VDSF mit dem DAV verhandeln?

Bis dahin kann das VDSF-Präsidium ja immer noch seinen Antrag einbringen, der dann vielleicht trotz jetziger Probeabstimmung angenommen wird...

Wie sollen sich der DAV in dieser Situation auf irgendwas verlassen können, was vom VDSF kommt????....

Wie sollen Verhandlungen zwischen einem VDSF-Präsidium, dass nicht verhandeln will und einem DAV-Präsidium, das alles schluckt was da kommt, eigentlich aussehen?

Was soll da beschlossen werden, wenn die Gremien augenscheinlich ja nicht entscheiden und beschliessen dürfen/sollen/wollen??

Und wenn dier Gremien schon nicht entscheiden dürfen, gibts dann wie bei einem Streik bei den Gewerkschaften in beidern Verbänden eine Urabstimmung?


Es gab mal einen nicht unbekannten Film....

"Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun..."


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

...der mit dem Ende des Hauptdarstellers endete!!!! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...der mit dem Ende des Hauptdarstellers endete!!!! :m



Tja..................

Wenn es auch hier mit dem Ende der Hauptdarsteller - inkompetente und anglerfeindliche Bundes- und Landesverbände von VDSF und DAV - enden würde, wäre es für die Angler sicher nicht schlecht - zumindest nicht schlechter als jetzt..

Und würde die Chance auf was vernünftiges neues beinhalten, was ich mit diesen Verbänden und Funktionären nicht mehr sehe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Dr. Thomas Günther dazu, wie immer mit der Erlaubnis, das bei uns zu veröffentlichen.

Quelle:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/



> *Eilmeldung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss gegen eigenes Präsidium*
> Noch liegt keine offizielle Information des Bundesverbandes der deutschen Sportfischer VDSF vor.
> 
> Doch wie der VDSF-Landesverband Schleswig-Holstein auf Nachfrage in seinem Internet-Forum berichtet, hat die mit Spannung erwartete Sitzung des Verbandsausschusses des VDSF am 21. April 2012 ein klares Votum für die Fortsetzung des im November 2011 beschlossenen Kurses abgegeben und sich für die Umsetzung des Fusionsplanes noch in diesem Jahr ausgesprochen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Interessant finde ich jetzt noch, wie sich da der Verbandsausschuss um die Verantwortung drückt.

Wie sich die Damen und Herren normalerweise sehen - als gewählte Vertretung der im VDSF über die Vereine zwangsorganisierten Sport- und Angelfischer -  kann man hier z. B. nachlesen:
http://www.lfv-westfalen-lippe.de/i...rticle&id=97:vdsf&catid=5:aktuelles&Itemid=12



> Der Verbandsausschuss repräsentiert die Präsidenten und 1. Vorsitzende aller im VDSF vertretenen Landesverbände und stellt damit die gewählte Vertretung von mehr als 650.000 im Verband Deutscher Sportfischer organisierten Angler dar.



Und jetzt wollen sie auf einmal nix mehr entscheiden können/dürfen?

Und vom aktuellen Verbandsausschuss kein Kommentar zum Antrag des Präsidiums und ob das Präsidium weiterhin versuchen will, in Eigenregie gegen den Verbandsausschuss den DAFV zu schaffen, wie ja in dem veröffentlichten Offenen Brief des Präsidiums angekündigt......


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich jetzt noch, wie sich da der Verbandsausschuss um die Verantwortung drückt.
> 
> 
> Und jetzt wollen sie auf einmal nix mehr entscheiden können/dürfen?
> ......


 
Normal sind deine Gedankengänge ja nicht....|kopfkrat

Der Weg der Fussion wurde durch das höchste Gremium des Verbandes (der Jahreshauptversammlung) beschlossen, dann kann auch nur dieses Gremium das auch ändern.

Ob dir das nun passt oder nicht, so ist nun einmal die Rechtslage. 

Und ich bin mir ganz sicher, würden sie es anders machen, dann wärest Du wieder der allererste, der das kritisieren würde..., weil es Dir absolut nicht mehr um die Sache geht, sondern nur noch um das Kritik üben.

Und so wie ich hier einige Posts gelesen haben, haben das schon ein paar mehr erkannt, das Du wahrscheinlich so tickst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Der Weg der Fussion wurde durch das höchste Gremium des Verbandes (der Jahreshauptversammlung) beschlossen, dann kann auch nur dieses Gremium das auch ändern.


Da wurde ja auch einstimmig bestätigt, dass der VDSF-Teil  die 12er-Kommission zurückgezogen wurde und das Präsidium statt dessen verhandeln soll.

Und auch die Verhandlungen abbrechen kann - hat das Präsidium ja nun getan und will nicht weiter verhandeln..

Wer soll denn nun eigentlich mit dem DAV verhandeln, da das Prädidium das ja nicht will, jemand anders laut Beschluss aber nicht darf??

Andererseits aber der Zeitplan eingehalten werden soll...

Und wird das Präsidium bei der HV dann trotzdem den Antrag einbringen, einseitig die Satzung zu ändern?

Auf der gleichen HV, bei der ja der DAV in den VDSF übertreten soll, laut Zeitplan...

Und das dann ohne Verhandlungen, da ja wohl nur das Präsidium verhandeln darf im VDSF - und das will ja nicht mehr..

Vielleicht kann mich einer mal erleuchten, wie das nun praktisch ablaufen soll - ich kann mir das eben nicht vorstellen..

Und nein, mir gehts nicht um Kritik an den Vebränden - das wäre ja nis Neues..

Die gehören nach meiner Meinung schlicht zerschlagen - vor allem zuerst mal der VDSF und die da organisierten Landesverbände....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wurde ja auch einstimmig bestätigt, dass der VDSF-Teil die 12er-Kommission zurückgezogen wurde und das Präsidium statt dessen verhandeln soll.
> 
> Und auch die Verhandlungen abbrechen kann - hat das Präsidium ja nun getan und will nicht weiter verhandeln..
> 
> ...


 

Muss man noch verhandeln????

Für Euch ist alles unklar, für andere eventuell alles geklärt.

Es gibt an einem Tag in Berlin 2 Hauptversammlungen, die des DAV und die des VDSF, da wird das Restliche geklärt und am Folgetag gibt es die gemeinsame Versammlung und Verschmelzung. Das Leben kann so einfach sein, kompliziert ist das nur bei Euch.

Von mir aus könnte das auch morgen schon losgehen.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Aaahja - ohne Verhandlung fusionieren, obwohl es sowohl im VDSF (laut Präsidium) wie im DAV ungeklärte Punkte sowohl beim Entwurf der Satzung wie beim Verschmelzungsvertrag gibt????

Da bin ich dann ja mal gespannt...

Dann hat sich also Mohnert durchgesetzt, dass ohne Verhandlungen mit dem "Fusionspartner" das durchgeprügelt werden soll und der "Fusionspartner" dann ja gerne rüberfusionieren kann??

Oder verstehe ich das jetzt schon wieder falsch??

Da bin ich dann auch mal auf die Reaktionen des DAV gespannt..

Wobei Du schon recht haben könntest, da die ja schon eh alles geschluckt haben und mit sich machen lassen, da könnte das dann auch klappen....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aaahja - ohne Verhandlung fusionieren, obwohl es sowohl im VDSF (laut Präsidium) wie im DAV ungeklärte Punkte sowohl beim Entwurf der Satzung wie beim Verschmelzungsvertrag gibt????
> 
> Da bin ich dann ja mal gespannt...
> 
> ...


 

Tja, wer weiß das schon, da lass ich Dich mal ein wenig im Trüben fischen, das erhöht die Spannung...:m

Auf Sicht fischen beim Angeln, das finde ich auch langweilig, unverhofft finde ich viel besser.


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ja, genauso wird's laufen.
Und dann wirds genügend blinde Lämmer geben, die das auch noch als Erfolg rausblöken.
Die Verbände haben das gemeinsame Ziel das Angeln in Deutschland zu einer elitären Angelegenheit für ausschließlich bei ihnen organisierte geprüfte Angler werden zu lassen, denen man im Gegenzug alle Verbandsgewässer exklusiv zur Verfügung stellt.
Es geht hier schon lange nicht mehr um DAV und VdSF sondern ausschließlich nur noch darum, auf übergreifender Bundesebene keine Fakten zu schaffen, die die Hoheit der Länder und den Status und die Gewässer ihrer Mitgliedsvereine gefährden könnten. Faktisch jeder am Angeln Interessierte in Deutschland soll auf diese Weise in einen Verein und zu einer unsinnigen Prüfung gezwungen werden. Schleswig-Holstein macht es gerade vor.


----------



## Brotfisch (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich bin in der Frage, ob der Verbandsausschuss formal befugt gewesen wäre, zu beschließen, unsicher. Ich habe die Satzung anders in der Erinnerung und leider nicht zur Hand. Offenbar ist ja auch das Präsidium davon ausgegangen, dass der VA entscheiden kann, denn ansonsten hätte es seinen Antrag ja auch nicht an ihn gerichtet.
Natürlich weicht das Präsidium mit seinem Antrag von jenem Kurs ab, den Kreuznach festgelegt hat. Das gilt selbst dann, wenn dem Präsidium oder dem Präsidenten ein Mandat erteilt worden ist, die Verhandlungen/ Fusion einseitig abzusagen. Denn dann müsste eine dahingehende Entscheidung des Präsidiums begründet und nachvollziehbar sein. Das ist sie aber nach dem offenen Brief resp. dem Antrag des Präsidiums in keinster Weise. Eine solche Abweichung vom Kurs der JHV ist natürlich ein gravierendes Problem. Unabhängig von der Regelung der Satzung hat der VA nur zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder hält er sich für zuständig und beschließt darüber, ob der Kurs Kreuznach oder der Kurs Präsidium weitergefahren wird (oder ein dritter....) Oder er hält sich für an den Auftrag/ die Kursbestimmung von Kreuznach gebunden und stellt diesen nicht zur eigenen Disposition und bringt seine Auffassung zum Ausdruck (oder lässt es), entweder in Form einer Entschließung oder in einer anderen Form, etwa der "untechnischen" der Probeabstimmung.
Der VA scheint sich für die zweite Variante entschieden zu haben. Damit bringt er noch viel stärker als bei der ersten den Respekt vor der Jahreshauptversammlung und ihren Beschlüssen zum Ausdruck. Das ist ein ganz wichtiges Signal und dafür hat das Gremium meinen Respekt. Die Ablehnung des Präsidiumskurses ist dadurch noch konsequenter. 
Vielleicht ist die Frage der Form weniger wichtig als diejenige nach dem weiteren Verlauf. Wichtig wäre, jetzt Klarheit zu bekommen, ob für das VDSF-Präsidium weitere Möglichkeiten bestehen, den Fusionsprozess zu stören, ob und mit welchen Inhalten und von wem jetzt weiterverhandelt wird, ferner ob die Gefahr besteht, dass das Präsidium einen ähnlichen Antrag an die Jahreshauptversammlung stellt. Und natürlich ist aus heutiger Sicht die P-Frage weiterhin ungeklärt.
Vielleicht ist einiges nur deswegen unklar, weil die derzeitige Nachrichtenlage noch arg unvollständig ist.
An der Stelle mal ein ausdrückliches Lob an die ehemaligen Kollegen in Kiel: Von ihrer Hauptversammlung am Sonntag wird gleich Montag früh in einer umfassenden Pressemitteilung informiert, die per EMail an alle Abonnenten ging. So früh, dass ich sogar davon wachgemacht wurde. Es könnte nichts schaden, wenn sich der VSDF und andere Verbände daran mal ein Beispiel nehmen würden.

Noch einmal zurück zur Frage, was mit dem Präsidiums-Antrag wird: Der hat sich an den VA gerichtet und der ist damit erledigt. Er wird nicht "automatisch" an die JHV "weitergeleitet". Der Vorstand müsste einen erneuten Antrag an die JHV richten. Es wäre ja denkbar, weit vor November eine außerordentliche Sitzung einzuberufen. Angesichts des offenbar klaren Votums des Verbandsausschusses wird es dadurch allenfalls in politischer Suizidabsicht kommen. Ein dahingehender Antrag an eine "Fusions-JHV" im November 2012 käme einem verbandspolitischen Amoklauf gleich.




Honeyball schrieb:


> ---Fakten---
> So, jetzt wird es klarer:
> Der Verbandsausschuss ist tatsächlich nicht authorisiert, über den Antrag des Präsidiums aus dem "Offenen Brief" zu befinden, sondern erst die HV. Es wurde daher in Form einer Probeabstimmung deutlich gemacht, dass dieser Antrag auf der HV abgelehnt werden wird.
> Brotfisch (Dr. Thomas Günther) hat in der Eröffnung seines Blogs daher eine kleine "Undeutlichkeit" drin:
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Aus meiner Verbandsarbeit kenne ich ein beliebtes Spielchen: Jeder, der etwas verändern wollte, dem wurde vorgeworfen, er tue es nur aus persönlichen Interessen, meistens Machterhalt/ -ausweitung. 
Dieser Vorwurf wird jetzt im AB gegen die VDFS-Mitglieder von Pro DAFV erhoben, wenn ich es richtig sehe insbesondere gegen den Bayerischen Präsidenten. Der und andere sind offenbar aus dem Status der "Abnicker" entwachsen. Ich sehe aber keinerlei objektive Anzeichen für ein solches "Machtstreben". Auch die hier angeführten Argumente geben das aus meiner Sicht nicht her. Bayern hat sich mit seinem Austritt nicht für "höhere Weihen" auf Bundesebene empfohlen. Und schließlich gab es ja eine sehr große Mehrheit unter den LV-Vertretern, als sie sich gegen den Kurs des VDSF-Präsidiums ausgesprochen haben. Im Übrigen scheint es ja auch eine Auffassung zu sein, die im DAV überwiegend vorherrscht.
Man stelle sich nur vor, im VA wäre diese Auffassung nicht vertreten worden und man hätte dem Präsidiumsantrag zugestimmt. Ich kann mir gut ausmalen, wie die Kritik dann gewesen wäre.
Und noch eins zum Thema "Machtstreben": Durch sein Vorgehen im Fusionsprozess, vor allem durch seinen offenen Brief hat sich das VDSF-Präsidium politisch betrachtet fast bis zur Wahrnehmbarkeitsschwelle geschwächt. Es ist handlungsunfähig geworden und leidet unter einem fast täglich steigenden Vertrauensverlust bei den Vorständen der eigenen Landesverbände. Im Gefüge des VDSF entsteht dadurch ein Macht- und Funktionsvakuum. Es ist fast "naturgesetzlich", dass bei einem solchen Machtvakuum andere Gremien im Verhältnis stärker werden und Handlungsfähigkeit demonstrieren wollen, ja müssen.
Ich halte es daher für der Situation nicht angemessen, wenn sich die Kritik jetzt auf den Verbandsausschuss fokussiert, der erst durch den unsäglichen Schlingerkurs des VDSF-Präsidiums zum Handeln gezwungen wurde. Die Verantwortung für den politischen und Reputationsschaden trägt in aller erster Linie das VDSF-Präsidium. Deswegen ist zu fordern, dass sich das VDSF-Präsidium zu allen offenen Fragen erklärt oder die Konsequenzen aus dem katastrophalen Dilemma zieht, in das es den Verband und das Ansehen der deutschen Angelfischerei ohne jede Not oder Notwendigkeit gestürzt hat.
Festzuhalten ist, dass sich das Präsidium des VDSF in der gesamten Angelfischerei in Deutschland isoliert hat. Es hängt weiterhin dem Glauben nach, als einziges über Informationen zu verfügen, die seinen Kurs rechtfertigen würden. Es hat also womöglich ein Erkenntnisproblem. Auf jeden Fall aber hat es ein massives Kommunikationsproblem und das allein reicht schon, um die aktuelle Glaubwürdigkeitskrise auszulösen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aus meiner Verbandsarbeit kenne ich ein beliebtes Spielchen: Jeder, der etwas verändern wollte, dem wurde vorgeworfen, er tue es nur aus persönlichen Interessen, meistens Machterhalt/ -ausweitung.
> Dieser Vorwurf wird jetzt im AB gegen die VDFS-Mitglieder von Pro DAFV erhoben, wenn ich es richtig sehe insbesondere gegen den Bayerischen Präsidenten.



Nun, der Dissenz, der manchmal zwischen Dir und dem AB aufflackert, liegt eindeutig darin, dass Du die ganze Angelegenheit nach taktischen und formellen Kriterien bewertest.
Dabei lässt Du jedoch die "ideologische" Seite vollkommen außer Acht. 

Dies aber ist für uns und für die Angler der mit Abstand wichtigste Punkt.

Ich will es mal überspitzt ausdrücken.

Eine Fusion, die zu mehr Freiheit und zur Abschaffung unsinniger, das angeln beschränkender Regeln führen würde, die aber vor formellen Fehlern und politischer Unkorrektheit nur so strotzt, würde unsere vollste Unterstützung erhalten.

Nicht der Weg ist das Ziel, dort ankommen muss man.


----------



## Brotfisch (23. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Auf die Überspitzung gehe ich mal nicht ein, weil es eine ist.

Formfehler jedenfalls sind nicht Gegenstand meiner Betrachtungen. Kostenlose Rechtsberatung holen sich die Verbände doch in jeder Sauna.

Mir geht es um etwas anderes. Das Thema "Fusion", eigentlich ein formales, ist seit je her links und rechts der Elbe unter Anglern hoch emotionalisiert. Zudem ist nicht wegzureden, dass die Formalie mit einer Vielzahl von Themen "behängt" und teilweise überlagert wird. Ich versuche mal, ein paar aktuelle big points zu nennen: Augenhöhe der Verbände, angelpolitische Grundsätze oder auch "Ausrichtung", Gewässerpoolfortexistenz, Angeln und Naturschutz, Angeln und Artenschutz, Angeln und Tierschutz, Verhalten von Funktionären, Demokratie in den Verbänden, Kommunikationsverhalten der Verbände (Öffentlichkeitsarbeit), Spielregeln der Willensbildung in den Verbänden, angemessene Vertretung nicht organisierter Angler, Schein- und kostenfreies Angeln "wie in Skandinavien" und so weiter, und so fort. Das ist, als wollte man Eurorettung, Steuerreform, Gesundheitsreform, Rentenreform und Verfassungsreform an einem Nachmittag entscheiden. Manchmal sind wir gnadenlos mit unseren Lesern.

Das Thema Fusion hat mit den Themen oben doch eigentlich gar nichts zu tun - außer mit der Frage, ob eine Fusion demokratisch zustande kommt, weil sie die Unterstützung der Basis braucht. 

Erst die Grundsätze, dann die Fusion, so könnte man vielleicht Deinen Ansatz zusammenfassen. Ohne Grundsätze, keine Fusion? Aktuell haben wir zwei Verbände, die die sogenannten Grundsätze nicht unterschrieben haben. Nach der Fusion hätten wir nur noch einen. Muss man auch nur noch einen überzeugen! Was ich sagen will: Man sollte versuchen die Gründe, weswegen man etwas ablehnt, an der Sache orientieren, um die es geht.

Deswegen sage ich (als grundsätzlicher Fusionsbefürworter): eine undemokratisch hergestellte Fusion lehne ich ab, weil ich sehen kann, dass sie undemokratisch ist. Eine Fusion ohne Unterzeichnung der vom AB vorgelegten "angelpolitischen Grundsätze" lehne ich nicht ab, weil nicht ausgemacht ist, dass sie undemokratisch ist. Schließlich haben sich die Grundsätze noch in keiner Weise einem demokratischen Votum unterzogen.

Das ist der Kern des Unterschieds, auch wenn er mir eintragen sollte, ein Formalist zu sein. Mir ist eben Demokratie im Verband das Wichtigste, nicht die Vor-Festlegung auf eine bestimmte Politik. Wenn die aber gut ist, dann wird sie auch überzeugen und zu einer Grundausrichtung führen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Wenn die aber gut ist, dann wird sie auch überzeugen und zu einer Grundausrichtung führen.


Das dem nicht so ist beweist doch geradde der VDSF mit seinen Landesverbänden seit Jahrzehnten..

Erfolgreich waren nicht die mit der für Angler überzeugenden Politik.. 
Sondern die, welche am besten gemauschelt und in Hinterzimmern taktiert haben.

Genau aus dieser jahrzehntelangen Erfahrung werde ich nie einem Verband zustimmen, der nicht zumindest die grundsätzliche Zielrichtung vorher so fixiert hat, dass danach nicht wieder anglerfeindliches Verhalten daraus abgeleitet werden kann..

Zudem haben in beiden Verbänden die Angler eh nichts zu melden,.

Schon satzungsmnäßig nur mittelbar die Minderheit xder organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer,..

Beide Verbände sind Verbände der Bewirtschafter, nicht der Angler..

Da die Angler eh Angelkarten kaufen müssen, ist es eigentlich wurscht wer die Gewässer gut bewirtschaftet..

In meinen Augen sind die besten Bewirtschafter die, welche gut bewirtschaften und sich aber aus den Belangen der Angler  - gerade in der Politik - raushalten..

Würden die real exisitierenden Verbände diesen Weg gehen, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen..

Solange sie sich aber im,er ohne unmittelbare Legitimation in die Gesetzgebung für Angler einmischen , statt ihren eigentlichen Job zu machen, sich um die Gewässerbewirtschaftung zu kümmern, muss man diese Verbände zerschlagen. 

Denn dass daraus für Angler nichts Positives entsteht, haben sie nun seit Jahrzehnten bewiesen...


----------



## Brotfisch (24. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Um noch mal auf Ralle zurückzukommen, dessen letzter Beitrag mich - ehrlich gesagt - ziemlich geschockt hat.

Er geht ja von der These aus, dass das "Ideologie" und Demokratie getrennt werden könnten oder sogar sollten. Nach dem Motto: Wenn die Ideologie stimmt, ist die Demokratie egal.

Dass die "richtige Ausrichtung" - was immer das dann auch ist - in einer größeren Organisation nur durch demokratische Willensbildungsprozesse entstehen kann, scheint jenseits des von Dir Akzeptablen, ist aber durchaus meine Grundüberzeugung. Welcher Verbandsvertreter sollte eine Ideologie auch unterschreiben, wenn er anschließend dafür abgewählt wird?

Ich empfehle, es mal anders herum zu versuchen: Stellt die angelpolitischen Grundsätze à la Piraten-Partei ins Netz und lasst darüber Liquid Democracy-mäßig abstimmen. Wenn dabei ausreichend Kräfte mobilisiert werden und Tendenzen sichtbar werden, werden die Verbände sie auf Dauer nicht unberücksichtigt lassen. Wetten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Und es stellt sich immer noch die praktische Frage nach dieser Sitzung:

Wie gehts nun praktisch weiter?

Der DAV hatte ja sowohl bei Satzung wie beim Verschmelzungsvertrag noch Diskussions- und Änderungsbedarf laut eigener Veröffentlichungen..

Unabhängig davon, ob ich das perönlich für ausreichend halte, müsste dann ja vom VDSF verhandelt werden mit dem DAV, oder nicht??

Nachdem im VDSF das einseitige Vorgehen des Präsidiums mit dem zurückziehen der VDSF-Leute nachträglich einstimmig gutgeheissen wurde und dem Präsidenten bei den Verhandlungen weitgehende Vollmachten eingeräumt, müsste er das ja nun eigentlich verhandeln, wollte man eine Fusion noch erreichen..

Genau dieser Präsident/Präsidium will ja nun aber nicht mehr verhandeln...

Wie soll das dann praktisch weitergehen?

Ohne weitere Beschlüsse ist ja nur das Präsidium zu Verhandlungen mit dem DAV legitimiert..

Oder soll dann tatsächlich, wie Dorschgreifer wahrscheinlich nicht zu Unrecht vermutete, alles auf der HV im November "durchgedrückt" werden von beiden Verbänden in den zwei Tagen?

Das wäre dann sicherlich nach den bisherigen Vorgängen die größtmögliche "demokratische Legitmierung"... 

Wenn das so kommen würde ohne vorherige Verhandlungen und Rückfrage und Diskussion bei der Basis - wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass gerade das nicht die  Art von Demokratrie wäre, die Brotfisch meint..

Die Frage bleibt:
Wenn eine Fusion seitens des VDSF ernsthaft gewollt ist, MUSS man mit dem DAV verhandeln..

Dazu einzig legitimiert ist das Präsidium, das klar gezeigt hat, nicht verhandeln zu wollen..

Wie also solls praktisch weitergehen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Wenn dabei ausreichend Kräfte mobilisiert werden und Tendenzen sichtbar werden, werden die Verbände sie auf Dauer nicht unberücksichtigt lassen. Wetten?


Die haben schon jahrzehntelang problemlos die Interessen der Angler ignoriert und ja auch gesagt, das deren Vertretung schon satzungsgemäß nicht Sache der Verbände sei - gerade die VDSF-Verbände..

Warum sollten wegen einer Abstimmung im Netz (ob hier oder sonstwo) ihr Erfolgsmodell des abzockens der Angler ohne deren Einmischung auf einmal ändern und Interessen der Angler wahrnehmen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

PS:
@ Brotfisch:
Wenn Du schon die Demokratie für so wichtig hälst, gehört da nicht unabdingbar dazu, dass eine Organisation zuerst einmal ihre Grundsätze darstellt, damit man demokratisch entscheiden kann, ob man diese dann auch mittragen will?

*Ich trete doch auch nicht in die NPD oder die KPD ein und bezahle die noch mit, um von innen deren Grundsätze zu verändern..*

Sondern wenn ich in eine Organisation eintrete, dann in eine solche, die meine Grundsätze möglichst weitgehend vertritt..

Das ist dann umso wichtiger, wenn Angler nur deswegen, weil sie in einen Verein mit einem bestimmten Gewässer wollen, über die Vereine in die Verbände praktisch zwangsrekrutiert werden ohne alternative Möglichkeit..

*Demokratie ohne eine Alternative ist aber eben keine faktische Demokratie, sondern höchstens eine formale - formal, weil ja immer wieder mal abgenickt (sorry, abgestimmt) wird....*

Das ganze System und die sie tragenden Organsiationen ist doch schon vom Grundsatz her verottet und nur formal demokratisch legitimiert.

*Und daher ist es wichtig, dass mit dem DAV wenigstens weiterhin eine Alternative besteht, *da die Verbände sich ja in Politik für Angler einmischen, statt sich auf Gewässerbewirtschaftung zu konzentrieren...

Was ja ihre eigentliche Aufgabe wäre als Vertreter der Vereine wäre..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Und nochmal zum Thema Verbandsausschuss/Fusion/Präsidium VDSF:

Auf der letzten HV des VDSF wurde ja der Präsident ermächtigt (einstimmig, soweit ich weiss ;-)))))..

Nicht nur die Verhandlungen zu führen, *sondern auch, die Verhandlungen abzubrechen, wenn dem Präsidenten das nicht mehr zielführend erscheint..*

Sollte es jetzt so sein, wie vom Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH berichtet, dass kein Beschluss gefasst wurde, gilt ja weiterhin der Beschluss der HV - so weit richtig..

*Und dieser hat dem Präsidium/Präsidenten die Vollmacht zum Abbruch der Verhandlungen gegeben.*

Auf der anderen Seite steht der Beschluss der DAV-HV vom 10.03.

Der ja auch weiterhin gilt und in dem Änderungen sowohl bei Satzung wie Verschmelzungsvertrag vor einer möglichen Fusion gefordert werden.

Wenn jetzt der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF also keinen Beschluss gefasst haben sollte UND keine außerordentliche HV einberufen wird, handelt das Präsidium des VDSF vollkomen konform mit dem einstimmig verabschiedeten Beschluss, *dass das Präsidium die Verhandlungen mit dem DAV stoppen kann.*

Wie das dann in der Praxis (siehe Beschluss DAV) ohne Verhandlungen zu einer Fusion im genannten Zeitrahmen führen soll, ist mir nach wie vor schleierhaft.

Was Dorschgreifer anführte, dass das alles an den 2 Tagen der HV`s im November passieren soll, hat seine Schwierigkeiten ja schon darin, dass es Antragsfristen gibt und nicht einfach so irgendwas beschlossen werden kann - weder im DAV noch im VDSF. 

Zudem steht dem die Beschlusslage der DAV-HV entgegen, die zuerst geändert werden müsste, um ohne Änderung an Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag überhaupt fusionieren zu dürfen. Was dann eine außerordentliche HV vor der eigentlichen im November bedingen würde.


Während folgerichtig Bayern und Thüringen beim VDSF gekündigt haben, gab es zur Kündigung der Brandenburger im DAV keinen Antrag oder Beschluss jetzt am Wochenende auf deren HV..

Sollte also ein dritter Verband installiert werden sollen wie von der Initiative angekündigt, dürfte dies zumindest nicht so einfach für die Brandenburger werden, die dann zuerst mal eine außerordentliche HV diesbezüglich (Kündigung beim DAV) einberufen müssten - oder im Falle einer Doppelmitgliedschaft auch doppelt bezahlen (und auch das von einer HV beschlossen werden müsste..)..

Mir wird das immer schleierhafter, was die Damen und Herren in VDSF wie auch DAV da treiben und wo das eigentlich hinführen soll..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

*Fazit:*
Formal/satzungsgemäß gesehen hat de facto der Verbandsaussschuss des VDSF - sofern das stimmt, was der Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH veröffentlicht hat - den Präsidenten und das Präsidium darin bestätigt, die Verhandlungen mit dem DAV abzubrechen.

Da anscheinend ja auf den gültigen Beschluss der VDSF-HV hingewiesen wurde, welcher dies beinhaltet und den der Verbandsausschuss nicht ändern könne/wolle.

*Sollte also keine außerordentliche HV einberufen werden, um diesen VDSF-HV-Beschluss zu ändern und/oder das Präsidium abzuwählen und durch ein fusionswillige(re)s zu ersetzen, hat damit der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF weiteren Verhandlungen mit dem DAV de facto eine Absage erteilt.*

Dazu passt, dass nach meinen Infos nach der Sitzung des VDSF-Verbandsausschusses bis dato keinerlei offizielle Kontaktaufnahme des VDSF mit dem DAV erfolgt ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf Ralle zurückzukommen, dessen letzter Beitrag mich - ehrlich gesagt - ziemlich geschockt hat.
> 
> Er geht ja von der These aus, dass das "Ideologie" und Demokratie getrennt werden könnten oder sogar sollten. Nach dem Motto: Wenn die Ideologie stimmt, ist die Demokratie egal.
> 
> ...



Die Zeit dafür ist leider noch nicht reif, denn zu viele Angler galuben noch an das Gute oder interessieren sich in völliger Verkennung der Bedeutung nicht dafür.

Wenn es anders wäre, und die Angle reif wären, würde ich Deine Wette trotzdem annehmen. Die Verbände, beim DAV bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber beim VDSF würde ich mein Haus verwetten, würden sich auch dann einen Schexxdreck darum kümmern. Bis sie eben durch eine solche Entwicklung zerschlagen sind.


----------



## Tomasz (24. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Hallo Brotfisch,
ohne im Detail auf einzelne Punkte eingehen zu wollen, danke ich Dir für Deine klar verständlichen Analysen rund um das Thema Verbandspolitik und Verbandsdemokratie im Allgemeinen und das Thema Fusion im Speziellen. 
Wir waren hier in den letzten Monaten der Diskussion im AB nicht immer einer Meinung, aber ich schätze an Dir, Deine sachliche Art zu argumentieren, ohne dabei Fronten aufzubauen und Gräben zu vertiefen. 
Bleib bitte weiter am Ball und Du kannst gewiss sein, dass Deine Analysen und Argumente auch außerhalb des AB Gehör finden und dort weiter diskutiert werden.

Petri

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Stimmt - auch ich habe meinen Dissens mit brotfisch und schätze ihn trotzdem...
Liegt wahrscheinlich dran, dass er kein aktiver Funktionär mehr ist ;-)))

Da aber der VDSF-Verbandsausschuss den Verhandlungsabbruch durch das VDSF-Präsidium anscheinend ja bestätigt hat, ist das alles eh Makulatur, wenn da nicht noch was Grundlegendes seitens des VDSF passiert..



> Formal/satzungsgemäß gesehen hat de facto der Verbandsaussschuss des VDSF - sofern das stimmt, was der Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH veröffentlicht hat - den Präsidenten und das Präsidium darin bestätigt, die Verhandlungen mit dem DAV abzubrechen.
> 
> Da anscheinend ja auf den gültigen Beschluss der VDSF-HV hingewiesen wurde, welcher dies beinhaltet und den der Verbandsausschuss nicht ändern könne/wolle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (24. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Erstmal ausdrücklichen Dank an brotfisch für seine abweichende Interpretation der Situation. 
Du "adelst" jetzt etwas den VA für sein Verhalten, wobei ich mir noch immer nicht schlüssig bin, ob dort alle Mitglieder vollständig auf die Situation vorbereitet waren. Von einigen weiß ich's, aber nachdem ich gehört habe, dass es mindestens 2 Fürsprecher für den Antrag gegegeben haben soll, ist es schwer zu beurteilen, ob da im Vorfeld drüber nachgedacht wurde oder erst in Konfrontation mit der Situation.

Und genauso offen ist die Interpretation des "Warum" der "Probe"abstimmung: Um Mohnert seine Grenzen zu zeigen, oder um ihn vor dem Schaffen von Fakten zu schützen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Und genauso offen ist die Interpretation des "Warum" der "Probe"abstimmung: Um Mohnert seine Grenzen zu zeigen, oder um ihn vor dem Schaffen von Fakten zu schützen?



Sind auch meine Gedanken - warum auf einmal ne "Probe"abstimmung.

Der Verbandsausschuss ist im VDSF immerhin eines der wichtigsten Gremien und hat schon viele Beschlüsse gefasst.

Siehe auch Mohnerts Meinung zur Stellung des Verbandsausschusses aus seinem Brief an Günter Markstein, worüber wir ja auch schon mal berichtet hatten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014


			
				Peter Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> *Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF*, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte; dies wird in dem von Dir geführten Verband nicht anders sein.
> *Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.*




Erst vor einem Jahr z. B. fasste dann der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF unter Zustimmung ALLER Landesverbände diesen Beschluss hier:
http://www.vdsf.de/media/fusion-vdsf-dav5.html


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbandsausschuss hat dem geschäftsführende Präsidium und dem Präsidenten einstimmig das Vertrauen ausgesprochen und es umfänglich mandatiert. Dieses Mandat orientiert primär auf die Weiterführung der Gespräche, *schließt aber ebenso ein neuerliches Aussetzen als auch den endgültigen Abbruch der Fusionsverhandlungen ein.*



*EINSTIMMIG!!!*
Also auch mit Bayern, Meckpomm, Thüringen....

Laut VDSF-Veröffentlichungen wurde der Beschluss auf keiner nachfolgenden HV oder Verbandsausschusssitzung zurückgenommen, der ist also nach wie vor gültig.

*Da der Verbandsaussschuss dies nicht revidiert hat, muss man davon ausgehen, dass die Landesverbände weiterhin mehrheitlich den Weg des Präsidiums mit dem Abbruch der Verhandlungen (siehe auch Offener Brief) gut heisst und unterstützt.*

Sonst hätte der Verbandsausschuss seinen obigen Beschluss und die weitgehende Mandatierung zurückgenommen und dafür gesorgt, dass wieder verhandelt wird.

*Seit dem Fischereitag in Dresden hat sich ja seitens des VDSF niemand mehr zu offiziellen Verhandlungen mit dem DAV bereit gefunden - beim VDSF-Präsidium ist seit dem Offenen Brief auch klar warum - weil die nicht mehr wollen...*

Nur mal so zur Klarstellung der wirklichen Abläufe und des realen Handelns der Landesverbände des VDSF über den Verbandsausschuss............

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass das Präsidium um P. Mohnert vor November nochmal verhandeln wird ohne Zwang durch Beschlüsse...

Da er durch die aktuell geltenden Beschlüsse in die Lage versetzt wird, nicht verhandeln zu müssen und die Fusion genannnte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF verhindern kann - Vielleicht ändert sich das ja wieder, wenn er Präsident nach der Übernahme bleiben oder werden könnte??? ;-))) ..


PS:
Nicht dass ich es schade finden würde, wenn eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit den jetzt handelnden Personen und unter den jetzigen Bedingungen scheitern würde - Das hier alles nur mal so zur Info, da viele anscheinend nicht wissen, was ihre Landesverbände über den Verbandsausschuss da immer wieder einstimmig für den Bundesverband beschlossen haben. 
Auch wenn sie immer wieder ihre Landesverbandsfunkionäre wählen und finanzieren....

;-)))))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und genauso offen ist die Interpretation des "Warum" der "Probe"abstimmung: Um Mohnert seine Grenzen zu zeigen, oder um ihn vor dem Schaffen von Fakten zu schützen?


 
Es soll doch tatsächlich vorkommen, dass man sich mmit solchen Mitteln lediglich ein Meinungsbild verschaffen möchte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.|uhoh:

Und alles andere, was ihr hier schon wieder anführt, sind alles reine Mutmaßungen, keiner von Euch weis, was dort ganz genau gesprochen wurde, was ohne Abstimmungen und Beschlüsse verabredet wurde und wie der weitere Kurs ist.

Und ich finde das sogar gut, dass ihr überhaupt nichts wisst und nichts mehr mitbekommt, so könnt ihr schön weiter im Dunkeln rumtapsen und rumstochern.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Und alles andere, was ihr hier schon wieder anführt, sind alles reine Mutmaßungen, keiner von Euch weis, was dort ganz genau gesprochen wurde,* was ohne Abstimmungen und Beschlüsse verabredet wurde und wie der weitere Kurs ist*.


In einer Demokratie sind immer noch Abstimmungen und Beschlüsse massgebend und nicht Hinterzimmergemauschel......

Und dieser vor einem Jahr von den Landesverbänden im Verbandsausschuss *EINSTIMMIG* gefasste und veröffentlichte Beschluss gilt eben nach wie vor, solange nichts anderes beschlossen und veröffentlicht wurde:


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbandsausschuss hat dem geschäftsführende Präsidium und dem Präsidenten einstimmig das Vertrauen ausgesprochen und es umfänglich mandatiert. Dieses Mandat orientiert primär auf die Weiterführung der Gespräche, *schließt aber ebenso ein neuerliches Aussetzen als auch den endgültigen Abbruch der Fusionsverhandlungen ein.*


Die Möglichkeit zum Widerspruch und der Zurücknahme dieses Beschlusses hätten die Landesverbände ja jetzt gehabt.......

Sie könnten auch z. B. eine außerordentliche HV einberufen um das Präsidium abzusetzen, wenn das Präsidium anders agiert, als sie es wollen..

Da weder das eine noch das andere passiert, MUSS man logischerweise davon ausgehen, dass die Landesverbände den Kurs des Präsidiums mit dem Abbruch der Verhandlungen seit dem Fischereitag in Dresden und dann alleiniger Satzungsänderung bei der HV im November eben mehrheitlich unterstützen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In einer Demokratie sind immer noch Abstimmungen und Beschlüsse massgebend und nicht Hinterzimmergemauschel......
> 
> ..


 
Das ist doch absolut kein Hinterzimmergemauschel, alle bertroffenen und Entscheider die anwesend waren sind doch informiert und wissen was gesprochen wurde. 

Du hast doch lediglich ein Problem damit, dass Du nicht mitlauschen durftest...... und das ärgert dich, das ist aber alleine Dein persönliches Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Beschlüsse sind maßgebend in einer Demokratie.

Und eben nicht was irgendjemand bespricht und dann doch nicht offiziell beschliesst (Beispiel: Siehe Zoff um die Herdprämie bei der Bundesregierung..)...

Und dieser vor einem Jahr von den Landesverbänden im Verbandsausschuss *EINSTIMMIG* gefasste und veröffentlichte Beschluss gilt eben nach wie vor, solange nichts anderes beschlossen und veröffentlicht wurde:


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbandsausschuss hat dem geschäftsführende Präsidium und dem Präsidenten einstimmig das Vertrauen ausgesprochen und es umfänglich mandatiert. Dieses Mandat orientiert primär auf die Weiterführung der Gespräche, *schließt aber ebenso ein neuerliches Aussetzen als auch den endgültigen Abbruch der Fusionsverhandlungen ein.*



Da nichts anderes offiziell beschlossen wurde, gilt das logischerweise weiter.

Und damit auch, dass die Landesverbände den Kurs des Präsidiums mit dem Abbruch der Verhandlungen seit dem Fischereitag in Dresden und dann alleiniger Satzungsänderung bei der HV im November eben mehrheitlich unterstützen..

Wollten die Landesverbände mehrheitlich wirklich weitere ernsthafte Verhandlungen, hätten sie ja sonst im Verbandsausschuss aktiv handeln und einen entsprechenden anderslautenden Beschluss herbeiführen müssen. 

Um den obigen Beschluss außer Kraft zu setzen, der ja das Präsidium zum Abbruch der Verhandlungen  in alleiniger Verantwortung einstimmig authorisiert hat.

Zum Beispiel die Wiedereinsetzung der VDSF-Leute in der 12er-Kommission, damit nicht nur wie jetzt das geschäftsführende Präsidium laut Beschluss alleine verhandeln DARF (nur mal so zur Erinnerung: Bis zum Abzug der VDSF-Leute aus der 12er-Kommision durch das Präsidium gingen die Verhandlungen ja gut voran - schwierig wurde es erst, nachdem Mohnert und das Präsidium die Verhandlungen statt dessen übernahmen. Siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089)  

Und nicht umsonst ist der Präsident des VDSF satzungsgemäß ja auch alleinvertretungsberechtigt und KANN faktisch/juristisch daher nur durch entsprechende Beschlüsse zur Wiederaufnahme von Verhandlungen mit dem DAV gezwungen werden..






PS:
*Ich finde das ja gut, was da aktuell im VDSF passiert, Dorschgreifer, keineswegs schlecht
;-)))
Denn so wird die Übernahme des DAV nicht gerade wahrscheinlicher ;-))*


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und alles andere, was ihr hier schon wieder anführt, sind alles reine Mutmaßungen, keiner von Euch weis, was dort ganz genau gesprochen wurde, was ohne Abstimmungen und Beschlüsse verabredet wurde und wie der weitere Kurs ist.


*
Danke für diese eindrucksvolle Bestätigung des Kerns all unserer Kritik.*#6

Hinterzimmerpolitik, Kumpanenklüngel und Seilschaftgezerre.

Genauso kennen wir die Verbände.

Die Mitglieder immer schön mit Pseudobeschlüssen füttern aber hintenrum was ganz anders machen und die Mitglieder vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen. 


Da will ich gar nicht wissen, was da im einzelnen hintenrum ausbaldowert wurde.

Nochmal Danke für die Bestätigung. #6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Danke für diese eindrucksvolle Bestätigung des Kerns all unserer Kritik.*#6
> 
> Hinterzimmerpolitik, Kumpanenklüngel und Seilschaftgezerre.


 
Hachjeee, das ist alleine eure Meinung, meine ist eine andere und gemauschel habe ich nicht bestätigt. Nur weil man miteinader redet, ohne alles zu beschließen (man kann auch alles totbeschließen, bis zur Handlungsunfähigkeit) ist es noch lange kein Gemauschel, das können sehr konstruktive Gespräche sein, davon kennt ihr ja aber nichts, weil ihr da scheinbar noch nicht teilgenommen habt.

Ihr kommt mir hier teilweise vor wie kleine Kinder, die mit den Füßen Stampfen, wenn sie ihren Willen nicht bekommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wir haben doch momentan unseren Willen:
Die VDSF-Landesverbände haben mehrheitlich den Beschluss, dass der Präsident eigenmächtig die Verhandlungen mit dem DAV kippen kann, nicht zurückgenommen und dadurch explizit bestätigt, dass sie den Kurs des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums und des Präsidenten mittragen (wie im Offenen Brief ja dargelegt).

Beschlüsse gelten nunmal, bis sie revidiert werden - auch im VDSF ;-))


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbandsausschuss hat dem geschäftsführende Präsidium und dem Präsidenten einstimmig das Vertrauen ausgesprochen und es umfänglich mandatiert. Dieses Mandat orientiert primär auf die Weiterführung der Gespräche, *schließt aber ebenso ein neuerliches Aussetzen als auch den endgültigen Abbruch der Fusionsverhandlungen ein.*



Dafür spricht ja auch, dass bis jetzt heute nach meiner Kenntnis immer noch keine offizielle Kontaktaufnahme seitens des VDSF mit dem DAV stattgefunden hat - weder für weitere Verhandlungen noch für sonstwas...

Ohne Verhandlungen zum VDSF überzutreten, das werden aber selbst die Brandenburger ihren Anglern kaum vermitteln können..



Von daher alles gut, was da gerade passiert ;-)))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dafür spricht ja auch, dass bis jetzt heute nach meiner Kenntnis immer noch keine offizielle Kontaktaufnahme seitens des VDSF mit dem DAV stattgefunden hat.


 
Tja.... wie immer, Du weißt es nicht und gehst von deiner Kenntnis aus....

Vielleicht haben die ja schon längst gesprochen und alles in trockenen Tüchern. Sie haben vielleicht aber vergessen, dich anzurufen und Dir das persönlich mitzuteilen...#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Doch, weiss ich, so sicher wie man das wissen kann.....
Dazu reichen ein paar kurze Anrufe, um das zu klären.
Nicht jeder Verband mauert da so wie der VDSF und die meisten seiner Landesverbände..
Auch Dein Verband ist da ja eine Ausnahme, immerhin hat euer Geschäftsführer über die  Verbandsauschusssitzung und über die "Probeabstimmung" informiert.
Selbst beim bayrischen Verband (immerhin "Noch"-VDSF-Verband) wird man 
bei Anruf gerne mal informiert.
Und bis dato ist beim DAV-Bundesverband eben keine offizielle Kontaktaufnahme seitens des VDSF bekannt..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, weiss ich, so sicher wie man das wissen kann.....
> Dazu reichen ein paar kurze Anrufe, um das zu klären.
> Nicht jeder Verband mauert da so wie der VDSF und die meisten seiner Landesverbände..
> Selbst beim bayrischen Verband (immerhin "Noch"-VDSF-Verband) wird man
> ...


 

Na, dann weißt Du ja alles, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum du hier nicht ganz klar die Details der Gespräche schreibst, und so viel interpretierst, du kannst dann doch mit knallharten Fakten der Versammlung aufwarten.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Die Fakten sind doch klar an Hand geltender Beschlüsse.

Und auch von dem Geschäftsführer eures Landesverbandes benannt, der ja dankenswerterweise bei euch über die Sitzung informiert hat.:
Kein aktuell neuer Beschluss, sondern eine Probeabstimmung..

Somit bleibt dieser Beschluss weiterhin gültig:


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbandsausschuss hat dem geschäftsführende Präsidium und dem Präsidenten einstimmig das Vertrauen ausgesprochen und es umfänglich mandatiert. Dieses Mandat orientiert primär auf die Weiterführung der Gespräche, *schließt aber ebenso ein neuerliches Aussetzen als auch den endgültigen Abbruch der Fusionsverhandlungen ein.*


Da nichts anderes offiziell beschlossen wurde, gilt das logischerweise weiter.

Und damit auch, dass die Landesverbände den Kurs des Präsidiums mit dem Abbruch der Verhandlungen seit dem Fischereitag in Dresden und dann alleiniger Satzungsänderung bei der HV im November eben mehrheitlich unterstützen..

Wollten die Landesverbände mehrheitlich wirklich weitere ernsthafte Verhandlungen, hätten sie ja sonst im Verbandsausschuss aktiv handeln und einen entsprechenden anderslautenden Beschluss herbeiführen müssen. 

Um den obigen Beschluss außer Kraft zu setzen, der ja das Präsidium zum Abbruch der Verhandlungen  in alleiniger Verantwortung einstimmig authorisiert hat.

Zum Beispiel die Wiedereinsetzung der VDSF-Leute in der 12er-Kommission, damit nicht nur wie jetzt das geschäftsführende Präsidium laut Beschluss alleine verhandeln DARF (nur mal so zur Erinnerung: Bis zum Abzug der VDSF-Leute aus der 12er-Kommision durch das Präsidium gingen die Verhandlungen ja gut voran - schwierig wurde es erst, nachdem Mohnert und das Präsidium die Verhandlungen statt dessen übernahmen. Siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089)  

Und nicht umsonst ist der Präsident des VDSF satzungsgemäß ja auch alleinvertretungsberechtigt und KANN faktisch/juristisch daher nur durch entsprechende Beschlüsse zur Wiederaufnahme von Verhandlungen mit dem DAV gezwungen werden..

*Ich find das alles doch gut, weil das den Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF unwahrscheinlicher werden lässt!!!*


----------



## Honeyball (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ihr kommt mir hier teilweise vor wie kleine Kinder, die mit den Füßen Stampfen, wenn sie ihren Willen nicht bekommen...





Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Tja.... wie immer, Du weißt es nicht und gehst von deiner Kenntnis aus....
> 
> Vielleicht haben die ja schon längst gesprochen und alles in trockenen Tüchern. Sie haben vielleicht aber vergessen, dich anzurufen und Dir das persönlich mitzuteilen...#c



Niedlich, wie Du in dem einem Thread die Demokratiefahne für Deinen Landesverband schwenkst und hier plötzlich die "konstruktiven Gespräche" hinter verschlossenen Türen verteidigst :q:q:q

Aber tröste Dich, wir tappen nicht im Dunkeln sondern wiederholen hier nur die Fragen zu gewissen Ungereimtheiten, die auch seitens gewisser Teilnehmer an der Sitzung aufgekommen sind, die sehr gute Mittel und Wege kennen, uns schnellstens und umfassend zu informieren. Ich persönlich bin da weitaus mehr bemüht, mich nicht instrumentalisieren zu lassen :m

Ganz im Gegtenteil: Spätestens nach der zwar diplomatischen aber faktisch glasklaren Antwort auf meine Frage von Robert Vollborn im LSFV-SH-Forum, war meine Erwartungshaltung an die Verbandsausschusssitzung auf die reine Neugier reduziert, wie man sich aus der Affäre ziehen wird, das uneingeschränkt authorisierte Präsidium zum Zurückrudern zu bewegen. :q:q:q

Und jetzt gibt's nur noch das Entweder-oder 

Viel mehr hätten wir uns doch gar nicht erhoffen dürfen.:vik:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und jetzt gibt's nur noch das Entweder-oder
> 
> Viel mehr hätten wir uns doch gar nicht erhoffen dürfen.:vik:


 

Guck, dann ist doch alles gut in Deutschland.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Guck, dann ist doch alles gut in Deutschland



Momentan ja, sehr. ;-)

Da die VDSF-Landesverbände den Kurs des Präsidiums mit ihrem Beschluss eindeutig bestätigt haben.


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbandsausschuss hat dem geschäftsführende Präsidium und dem Präsidenten einstimmig das Vertrauen ausgesprochen und es umfänglich mandatiert. Dieses Mandat orientiert primär auf die Weiterführung der Gespräche, *schließt aber ebenso ein neuerliches Aussetzen als auch den endgültigen Abbruch der Fusionsverhandlungen ein.*



Dass nämlich der Präsident/geschäftsführendes Präsidium die einzigen sind, die laut gültigem Beschluss des VDSF-Verbandsauschusses verhandeln  dürfen - und die wollen das ja laut offenem Brief einstimmig nicht und haben bis jetzt auch noch keinen Kontakt diesbezüglich zum DAV aufgenommen.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es den klaren und auch einstimmigen Beschluss der DAV-Hauptversammlung zu Änderungen bei dem vorgelegten Satzungsentwurf und Verschmelzungsvertrag - und das MUSS man ja zwangsweise erst mal verhandeln..

Ohne Verhandlung also kein Übertritt, da dies der Beschluss des DAV nicht gestattet.

Dann auch kein Übertritt von DAV-Landesverbänden in den laut Plänen/offenen Brief des VDSF-Präsidiums dann alleine gegründeten DAFV.

Da das ja ihrem eigenen Beschluss bei der DAV-HV widersprechen würde..

Solange also die VDSF-Landesverbände ihr geschäftsführendes Präsidium und den Präsidenten nicht entmachten, das ja nicht mehr verhandeln will sondern Fakten schaffen - und den Beschluss vom letzten Jahr revidieren, solange KANN es dann schonmal keinen keinen Übertritt geben...



Ich finds klasse ;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ja, jetzt können wir uns zurücklegen und bis Herbst warten, sofern nicht irgendwer sich vorher bewegt. 

Alles gut im (anglerischen) Deutschland :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Kann ja auch im Herbst erstmal nix passieren!!!

Da laut DAV-Beschluss  VORHER verhandelt werden MUSS!!
Und die Ergebnisse müssen dann ja auch erst wieder in die Landesverbände zurück zum bestätigen..
Das kann schon zeitlich nix mehr werden bis Herbst - oder nur sehr schwer..


Das VDSF-Präsidium als einzig dazu authorisiertes Gremium im VDSF aber laut offenen Brief nicht verhandeln will!!!

Und die VDSF-Landesverbände jetzt im Verbandsausschuss ja keinen anderslautenden Beschluss getroffen haben und damit faktisch das geschäftsführende Präsidium bestätigt haben mit dem nach wie vor gültigen Beschluss und der Mandatierung vom letzten Jahr....


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt können wir uns zurücklegen und bis Herbst warten, sofern nicht irgendwer sich vorher bewegt.
> 
> Alles gut im (anglerischen) Deutschland :q:q:q




Da bewegt sich schon jemand. Und zwar die rechte Hand ganz schnell unter der Tischplatte.

Die übermäßige Freude darüber, den größten Teil der Verbandskollegen derart geschickt auf den Leim geführt zu haben, muss ja irgendwie abfließen können. 

Und die haben nicht begriffen, was sie da überhaupt gemacht haben.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Und die haben nicht begriffen, was sie da überhaupt gemacht haben


Ich halte den Verbandsausschuss für fähig genug, die haben das sehr wohl begriffen - sie unterstützen halt mehrheitlich einfach den Kurs des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums laut dessen offenen Brief.

Sonst hätten die Landesverbände im Verbandsausschuss ihren letztjährigen Beschluss revidiert oder einen neuen gefasst, der das geschäftsführende Präsidium dann auch faktisch/juristisch zum Verhandeln zwingt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Fakt:
Bis dato - nach üblichem morgendlichem Rundruf - immer noch kein offizieller Kontakt zum verhandeln mit dem DAV erfolgt seitens des VDSF ....

Meinung:
Gut so..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Auch bis heute morgen noch keine offizielle Kontaktaufnahme..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Die haben doch noch über 6 Monate Zeit, im Zweifel können sie noch am Tag der JHV verhandeln.:m

Aber Deinen Liveticker finde ich schön.|supergri


----------



## Brotfisch (27. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Wenn es zutrifft, dass der VA keinen diesbezüglichen Beschluss gefasst hat, stellen sich zwei Fragen:
1.) Was ist mit dem Präsidiumsantrag geworden, der an den VA gestellt war? 
Wurde er zurückgenommen? 
2.) Welche Beschlusslage gilt? Hierzu haben wir nur den Kenntnisstand von Schleswig-Holstein, soweit ich sehe. Dann müsste der logische Schluss sein, den auch Thomas zieht: Es gilt der Beschluss von Bad Kreuznach. Der enthält zwar, auch das sieht Thomas richtig, das Abbruchmandat. Aber er enthält eben auch den klaren und vorrangigen Willen, die Fusion in 2012 herbeizuführen. Das sollte man nicht ausblenden. Wenn sich in der Diskussion, wie man hört, nur zwei Mitglieder für den abweichenden Kurs des Präsidiums ausgesprochen haben, dann zeigt sich erneut eine überwältigende Mehrheit pro Fusion 2012. Damit wird zugleich ausgesagt, dass die gleiche Mehrheit einen Abbruch der Gespräche durch den VDSF ohne Begründung oder mit einer so schwachen Begründung wie im offenen Brief des Präsidiums nicht akzeptieren wird. 
Auf diese politische Bedeutung jenseits des bitte nicht einseitig zu betrachtenden formalen Aspekts möchte ich gerne hinweisen.
Unklar bleibt, übrigens auch für die Verhandler im DAV, wer nun welche Verhandlungen führt. Das Präsidium des VDSF hat ja erklärt, dass es nicht weiterverhandeln will. Es wäre sinnvoll gewesen, wenn der VA einen Verhandler bevollmächtigt hätte, der nicht dem Präsidium des VDSF angehört. Das ist wohl nicht geschehen. Für den DAV besteht die Schwierigkeit, nicht genau zu wissen, wer jetzt Ansprechpartner im VDSF ist (formal natürlich das Präsidium) und ob Verhandlungen mit dem Präsidium angesichts der Gewichtsverschiebung innerhalb der VDSF-Struktur zielführend sein können. Eine Positionierung des VDSF-Präsidiums wäre daher dringend geboten.
Es ist sehr bedauerlich, dass der VDSF über die aktuellen Vorgänge nicht öffentlich berichtet. Aus mangelhafter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit den Schluss zu ziehen, dass hier "Hinterzimmerpolitik" betrieben würde, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das lässt sich meines Erachtens auch nicht aus der Wahl der Form der "Probeabstimmung" ableiten, zumal wir nicht einmal wissen, ob abstrakt über Fusion ja/nein/wann abgestimmt wurde oder konkret über den Antrag des VSDF-Präsidiums. Selbstverständlich hat der zuständige Verbandsausschuss das Recht, innerhalb des Gremiums zu diskutieren und festzulegen, in welcher Form und mit welchem Inhalt er mit Anträgen umgeht, die ihm vorliegen. Und es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass der VA für sein Vorgehen reiflich überlegt und gute Gründe hat.
Klar scheint mir, dass der Verbandsausschuss seinen Willen zur Fusion 2012 (d.h. nach Fusionsfahrplan) ausgedrückt hat. Die eigentlich spannende Frage wird sein, ob sich das Präsidium des VDSF an diesen Willen halten wird. Nach zweimaligen sachlich unbegründeten Verhandlungsabbrüchen durch dieses Präsidium mag man daran zweifeln. Das Gelingen der Fusion steht deswegen - unabhängig von der Frage, ob man sie sich wünscht und zu welchen Konditionen - weiterhin auf der Kippe. Dieses vielleicht weniger wegen der noch offenen Verhandlungspunkte Wettfischen und catch & release. Sondern vor allem wegen der in den Vorbereitungen noch nicht geklärten P-Frage, also wer der erste Präsident des DAFV werden wird. Vom DAV ist einheitlich zu vernehmen, dass der jetzige VDSF-Präsident nicht akzeptabel ist. Vom VDSF sind aktuell keine Alternativen angeboten. Es wäre ein Unding, die Wahl des Fusionspräsidenten ohne Konsens mit dem DAV und seinen Delegierten zu vollziehen. Sollten sich die Verbände nicht auf ein für beide Seiten akzeptables Angebot verständigen können, wäre dringend zu raten, das Amt zunächst vakant zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ist doch ganz einfach:
Ohne Verhandlung DARF DAV dem Übertritt in den VDSF im November NICHT zustimmen, da einstimmiger Beschluss HV, dass Änderungen an Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag kommen müssen.

MUSS also verhandelt werden, und zwar so, dass rechtzeitig vor November das in den jeweiligen Landesverbänden diskutiert und abgestimmt werden kann (so sieht das ja auch der Zeitplan vor).

Verhandlungspartner ist laut Beschluss ALLEINE das VDSF-Präsidium.

Und das hat bislang keinen Kontakt mit dem DAV aufgenommen, obwohl die jetzt ihre Änbderungswünsche laut Zeitplan nun dem DAV mitteilen müssten.

Laut auch von VDSF veröffentlichten Zeitplan hätte auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung der VDSF ja auch den Verschmelzungsvertrag diskutieren und die daraus gewonnen Änderungswünsche dem DAV mitteilen müssen (die es ja laut Präsidium VDSF gibt).

Bis heute morgen wie gesagt keinerlei offizielle Kontaktaufnahme seitens des VDSF.........

So ist der Zeitplan kaum einzuhalten..



> im Zweifel können sie noch am Tag der JHV verhandeln


Da gibts auch sowas wie Antragsfristen....

Soooo einfach geht das eben nicht, wenn man sich an geltende Satzungen und vor allem geltende Beschlüsse (VDSF wie DAV-Beschlüsse) hält und den normalen demokratischen Verfahren, dass das ja zuerst wieder in den Landesverbänden diskutiertt werden muss, damit die sich für die HVs im November abstimmen können...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aus mangelhafter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit den Schluss zu ziehen, dass hier "Hinterzimmerpolitik" betrieben würde, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Da würde mich jetzt aber mal stark Deine Definition von "Hinterzimmerpolitik" interessieren. 

Für mich, und wohl die meisten Menschen, fängt das genau dort an, wo die Öffentlichkeit nicht informiert wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Mal wieder zum neuesten Stand der Dinge nach Rundruf heute morgen:
Immer noch keine offizielle Kontaktaufnahme zum verhandeln seitens des VDSF....


Damit wird es immer unwahrscheinlicher, dass der DAV angesichts dessen Beschlüssen der letzten HV  den Kostenteil des DAV im November diesen Jahres für die geplante außerordentliche HV tragen und diese dann stattfinden wird.

Eine solche außerordentliche HV macht ja nur Sinn, wenn man sich bis dahin einig ist über die Änderungen bei Satzung und Verschmelzungstvertrag, schon wegen der Antragsfristen und Organsation. 

Sonst kann bzw. muss man sich die Kohle ja sparen und kann entsprechende Beschlüsse,  wie man dann weiter verfahren will, auf der nächsten ordentlichen HV im Frühjahr 2013 fassen...

Gilt natürlich analog auch für den VDSF:
Eine außerordentliche HV zur Fusion einzuberufen, wenn vorher nicht verhandelt wurde und daher eine Übernahme des DAV nicht möglich ist und dafür dann Geld für einen nicht kalkulierbaren Ausgang zu verpulvern, dürfte auch im VDSF kaum vermittelbar sein.

Sobald ich den neuen Termin kenne, bis zu dem das Hotel kostenfrei storniert werden kann, geb ich Bescheid - der erste (30.04.) wurde anscheinend ja verlängert..


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gilt natürlich analog auch für den VDSF:



Wieso dass denn ? 

Der Verbandsausschuß hat Mohnert doch als Verhandlungsführer nach dem bestehenden Mandat bestätigt. 
Mohnert hat seine Vorstellung der Fusion an den DAV übermittelt und dabei nicht gegen sein Mandat verstoßen, welches ihm ja sämtliche Freiheiten und Entscheidungen gibt.

Es liegt also einzig am DAV. Der muss jetzt mit fliegenden Fahnen zum VDSF, der ja dann DAFV heißt, übertreten, oder eben dieses offiziell ablehnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Naja, aber eine außerordentliche HV mit den ganzen Kosten und der gesamten Orga einberufen, wenn *vorher* nicht klar ist, dass die Übernahme klappt - soooo viel Geld kann ja auch der VDSF nicht zum Fenster rausschmeissen wollen-... 

Eigentlich...


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Zum Thema Hinterzimmerpolitik:
Das kann man natürlich definieren wie man möchte. In Zeiten von Internet kann man ja fast simultan veröffentlichen - und das wäre natürlich reizvoll, wenn man annähernd zeitnah Informationen aus dem VDSF erhalten könnte. Aber so weit und so gut aufgestellt sind die Verbände noch nicht. Im VDSF herrscht noch die alte Analogwelt, in der das schnelle Internet eben nicht zur laufenden Unterrichtung der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit genutzt wird. 
Hier hat das nach der Satzung zuständige Organ Verbandsausschuss (an den  der Antrag gerichtet war) in einer satzungsgemäß nicht öffentlichen  Sitzung beraten und sich zum Antrag verhalten. Darüber wird  satzungsgemäß ein Protokoll erstellt, an die Sitzungsteilnehmer  versandt, die drei Wochen Zeit haben, wenn ich mich recht entsinne,  Einwendungen gegen das Protokoll zu erheben. Erst dann wird das  Protokoll "festgestellt". Und erst dann sind die Ergebnisse der Sitzung  "amtlich". Es ist eine alte Gepflogenheit im VDSF und in vielen anderen  Organisationen, bis dahin keine Ergebnisse zu verkünden. Und dann gibt  es eine Notiz in der AFZ Fischwaid. 
Mag man das "Hinterzimmerpolitik" nennen, ich würde es eher für Rückständigkeit halten.

"Hinterzimmer" hat für mich immer etwas, was an den Gremien und an den Willensbildungsverfahren vorbei gemacht wird, etwas Ausgekungeltes, etwas, was an der Satzung vorbei entschieden wird. Dieser Vorgang hat sich vor den gewählten Verbandsdelegierten abgespielt und nach den Satzungsregeln. Über die Verbesserung von Satzung und Praxis kann man gerne diskutieren - aber das gehört hier eigentlich nicht zum Thema dieses threads.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Hast ja Recht.

Mit meinem Hinterzimmervorwurf hatte ich mich auf Dorschgreifers Hinweis bezogen, dass wir zwar ein offizielles Statement kennen, aber nicht wissen was hinter verschlossenen Türen verhandelt wurde.

Und sobald man vom offiziell verkündeten Ergebnis abweichende Dinge unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit verhandelt, beginnt die Hinterzimmerpolitik.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht.
> 
> Mit meinem Hinterzimmervorwurf hatte ich mich auf Dorschgreifers Hinweis bezogen, dass wir zwar ein offizielles Statement kennen, aber nicht wissen was hinter verschlossenen Türen verhandelt wurde.
> 
> Und sobald man vom offiziell verkündeten Ergebnis abweichende Dinge unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit verhandelt, beginnt die Hinterzimmerpolitik.


 
Das kommt davon, wenn man einen Text nicht so nimmt, wie er ist, sondern immer irgendwelche Eigeninterpretationen da reinbringt. Ich habe genau das geschrieben:



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und alles andere, was ihr hier schon wieder anführt, sind alles reine Mutmaßungen, keiner von Euch weis, was dort ganz genau gesprochen wurde, was ohne Abstimmungen und Beschlüsse verabredet wurde und wie der weitere Kurs ist.


 

Von verschlossenen Türen habe ich nirgends etwas geschrieben und die Öffentlichkeit ist bei solchen Sitzungen immer ausgeschlossen. Und das was veröffentlicht wird, das ist immer nur eine Kurzfassung dessen, was stattgefunden hat. Durch welche Einzelheiten und Bedingungen man zu dem Statement gekommen ist, das steht nirgends, das ist kein Gemauschel oder sonst irgend etwas, sondern ganz einfache Ergebnisfindung, die so in jeder Vorstandssitzung in jeder x-belibigen Vereinigung statfindet.

Ich hoffe, das ihr euch als AB-Team auch zu nichts per PN oder sonstwie abstimmt, das wäre dann ja auch Gemauschel und Hinterzimmerrpolitik, solange ihr nicht jede PN im Originaltext veröffentlicht....

Man, man, wie fern ab von der Realität seid ihr blos?????#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Man, man, wie fern ab von der Realität seid ihr blos?????


Nah genug dran, um zu begreifen, dass mit den gültigen Beschlüssen beider Verbände und dem aktuellen Handeln bzw. Nichthandeln der jeweiligen Repräsentanten eine Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF im geplanten Zeitrahmen nicht klappen kann, wenn sich beide Dachverbände und die Landesverbände an ihre jeweiligen Beschlüsse halten (was ich persönlich ja gut finde -))).

Dazu passt sicherlich auch die aktuelle Veröffentlichung des bayrischen VDSF-Landesverbandes:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/Pressemitteilung_Mitgliederversammlung_30_04_2012.pdf



			
				lfv bayern schrieb:
			
		

> *Bildung eines neuen Dachverbandes auf Bundesebene*
> Im letzten Punkt wandte sich die Versammlung einem internen Thema zu. Die deutsche Angelfischerei wird seit zwanzig Jahren von zwei Dachverbänden auf Bundesebene vertreten. Schon im letzten Jahr hatte die Mitgliederversammlung das Präsidium beauftragt aktiv zu werden um diesen Zustand zu beenden und eine bundesweit einheitliche Organisation
> herbeizuführen. Das Präsidium hat daher die Mitgliedschaft im Verband Deutscher Sportfischer gekündigt und gemeinsam mit anderen Landesverbänden die Initiative zur Gründung eines neuen Dachverbandes ergriffen.




Und auch heute wieder zum neuesten Stand der Dinge nach Rundruf heute morgen:
Immer noch keine offizielle Kontaktaufnahme zum verhandeln mit dem DAV seitens des VDSF....


Damit wird es immer unwahrscheinlicher, dass der DAV angesichts dessen Beschlüssen der letzten HV den Kostenteil des DAV im November diesen Jahres für die geplante außerordentliche HV tragen und diese dann stattfinden wird.

Eine solche außerordentliche HV macht ja nur Sinn, wenn man sich bis dahin einig ist über die Änderungen bei Satzung und Verschmelzungstvertrag, schon wegen der Antragsfristen und Organsation. 

Sonst kann bzw. muss man sich die Kohle ja sparen und kann entsprechende Beschlüsse, wie man dann weiter verfahren will, auf der nächsten ordentlichen HV im Frühjahr 2013 fassen...

Gilt natürlich analog auch für den VDSF:
Eine außerordentliche HV zur Fusion einzuberufen, wenn vorher nicht verhandelt wurde und daher eine Übernahme des DAV nicht möglich ist und dafür dann Geld für einen nicht kalkulierbaren Ausgang zu verpulvern, dürfte auch im VDSF kaum vermittelbar sein (auch wenn diese außerordentliche Sitzung direkt im Anschluss an die ordentliche stattfinden soll, verursacht das ja trotzdem weitere Kosten).

Sobald ich den neuen Termin kenne, bis zu dem das Hotel kostenfrei storniert werden kann, geb ich Bescheid - der erste (30.04.) wurde anscheinend ja verlängert..


----------



## Honeyball (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Thomas, vielleicht übernehmen ja der LFV Bayern oder gemeinsam die Mitgliedsverbände der Initiative Pro DAFV die Hotelkosten und gründen dann mal eben einen neuen Dachverband.
Dem können sie dann eine ProForma-Satzung verpassen mit dem gemeinsamen Beschluss, eine mit allen Mitgliedern abgestimmte Satzung zum Zeitpunkt X zu erarbeiten.
Da der VdSF (das VdSF-Präsidium) seine Vorgaben nicht mehr einhalten kann, kann die HV ihm auch dieses Mandat entziehen.
Das, was Mohnert mit dem DAFV geplant hat ("ich benenne uns jetzt um und dann können alle eintreten"), ziehen Braun & Co. durch ("wir gründen jetzt und dann können alle aus den alten Verbänden aus- und bei uns eintreten) :m

Die Bayern behaupten hoch offiziell, dass sie jetzt die Initiative ergriffen haben. Und sie waren beim VA dabei und haben das dort auch schon den anderen LV gegenüber zum Ausdruck gebracht :m

Statt einem großen haben wir dann demnächst drei Bundesverbände (die sich dann wahrscheinlich gegenseitig an Bedeutungslosigkeit übetrumpfen werden)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Für Angler sind drei Verbände besser als nur einer, der wie bis jetzt geplant dann unter VDSF-Flagge segeln würde, auch wenn er umbenannt worden wäre...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Mal zum neuesten Stand der Dinge...

Nach der Verbandsausschusssitzung des VDSF gab es bis dato immer noch keine offizielle Kontaktaufnahme seitens des VDSF, um den DAV zu informieren und/oder über den weiteren Kurs zu verhandeln. 

Es soll jetzt eine Präsidiumssitzung stattfinden im VDSF. Auf Nachfrage seitens des DAV wies nun weitergehen soll, wurde man ohne weitere Nennung inhaltlicher Punkte wohl auf die Zeit nach dieser Präsidiumssitzung vertröstet..

Das ist umso bemerkenswerter, da laut gemeinsam vereinbartem Zeitplan die Verbandsausschusssitzung des VDSF ja eigentlich auch dazu dienen sollte, zum Verschmelzungsvertrag Stellung zu beziehen und Änderungswünsche dem DAV mitzuteilen..

Noch ist uns nicht bekannt, ob abseits der VDSF-internen Streitereien (Austritt Bayern, Probeanbstimmung etc.) auch inhaltlich gearbeitet wurde und dem DAV entsprechende Papiere noch vorgelegt werden..


----------

